# Canard PC & Canardpc.com > Nos Autres Rubriques > [Jurigeek] HADOPI n'a pas une gueule de porte bonheur: une pilule rouge pour tout comprendre

## Grand_Maître_B

Dans la jungle, terrible jungle juridique, un cri de douleur, de rage et de honte résonne avec une telle force que des millions d'internautes l'entendent et poussent, tous en cœur, un soupir de soulagement. C'est que, voyez-vous, dans la jungle, terrible jungle juridique, régnait jusqu'à peu un prédateur redoutable, appelons-le Predatine Albanos. 

 Predatine est un monstre femelle très, très méchante, qui rêvait d'être la quatrième Moire et de couper le fil ADSL de la vie numérique des hommes modernes. On murmure que Klotho, Lachesis et Atropos, jalouses de cette nouvelle venue, déclamèrent que s'appeler Albanos quand on veut couper le fil d'Albator, le pirate de l'espace, c'est un peu naze, mais après tout, pour qui se prennent-elles ces Moires, je vous le demande ! 


 Toujours est-il que Predatine Albanos apparaissait comme un monstre redoutable à l'arsenal juridique futuriste. Dans sa chasse à l'homo numericus, elle guettait au centre de la toile mondiale du web des milliers d'adresses ip, scannant sans répit les réseaux P2P. Une fois ses victimes repérées, elle pouvait, susurre-t-on aux enfants pas sages, pour les effrayer, lancer un filet de mails et de lettres recommandées pour clouer au sol les petites ip. Puis là, une fois les proies à terre, elle n'avait plus qu'à les achever en leur coupant le fil ADSL grâce à son arme de riposte, pas si graduée que cela. 


 Cette situation effrayante encouragea quelques députés et sénateurs à se regrouper et à envoyer sur place un groupe de 11 Space Marines pour traquer la bête : ce fut un massacre. 



 Il faut comprendre que, si ces Space Cowboys au teint buriné par des années de pouvoir éclairé pouvaient apparaître un peu trop âgés pour maîtriser ce fauve, ils disposent d'un arsenal juridique d'une puissance inouïe, que l'on dénomme entre spécialistes, le "bloc de constitutionnalité". 


 Ce bloc, c'est la bombe atomique du droit. Ce bloc, c'est, par l'effet du principe de hiérarchie des normes, le socle et le sommet de notre système juridique. Aucune loi ne peut être contraire aux principes contenus dans ce bloc de constitutionnalité, qui regroupe, tenez-vous bien, la Constitution de 1958 qui a institué la Vème République dans laquelle nous vivons, suivez-un peu je vous prie ou nous n'y arriverons pas, mais également la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen, le Préambule de la Constitution de 1946, les principes fondamentaux reconnus par les lois de la République, la charte de l'environnement et les principes dégagés par le Conseil constitutionnel, composé donc de 11 sages qui ont pour mission sacrée de "garder" ce bloc et de le faire respecter. 

 Et dans le cas de Predatine Albanos, cet arsenal constitutionnel a été utilisé par le Conseil et ses 11 mercenaires avec violence et préméditation. 
Ceci dit, la bête immonde n'est pas folle ; elle tenta d'utiliser sa capacité de caméléon pour se fondre dans la masse des lois constitutionnelles. Il fallut donc d'abord la débusquer. 

Tâtant le terrain, les 11 éliminèrent en premier lieu les zones juridiques où l'on ne pourrait la trouver. C'est ainsi que : 

 - si, selon les requérants, le Gouvernement n'aurait pas fourni au Parlement les éléments objectifs d'information susceptibles de fonder des débats clairs et sincères, le Conseil a décidé que les assemblées ont disposé, comme l'attestent tant les rapports des Commissions saisies au fond ou pour avis que le compte rendu des débats, d'éléments d'information suffisants sur les dispositions du projet de loi en discussion. 

 - En ce qui concerne l'obligation de surveillance de l'accès à internet : la définition de cette obligation est distincte de celle du délit de contrefaçon et se trouve énoncée en des termes suffisamment clairs et précis pour que la loi soit intelligible. Il n'y a donc pas double emploi entre la répression de la contrefaçon et celle du manquement à l'obligation de surveillance de sa ligne d'accès à internet. 


 - Concernant le renvoi à des décrets pour définir les modalités de délivrance du label HADOPI certifiant qu'une source de téléchargement est légale:
 Le Conseil n'y trouve rien à redire, rappelant qu'il s'agit d'une information du public et que HADOPI sera dans l'obligation de délivrer ce label à tout site en faisant la demande qui remplit les conditions légales. Le législateur est donc dans son rôle, le décret n'a plus qu'à préciser lesdites modalités.


 Predatine parvient donc à éviter les premières attaques. Mais rapidement, l'expérience des 11 leur permet de repérer le monstre et de verser le premier sang. 

- Ainsi, en ce qui concerne la répression des manquements à l'obligation de surveillance, le Conseil sort l'article 11 de la Déclaration des droits de l'homme et du citoyen et ouvre le feu: Cet article dispose en effet que "_La libre communication des pensées et des opinions est un des droits les plus précieux de l'homme : tout citoyen peut donc parler, écrire, imprimer librement, sauf à répondre de l'abus de cette liberté dans les cas déterminés par la loi"_. 

 Le Conseil en déduit qu'en l'état actuel des moyens de communication et eu égard au développement généralisé des services de communication au public en ligne ainsi qu'à l'importance prise par ces services pour la participation à la vie démocratique et l'expression des idées et des opinions, ce droit implique la liberté d'accéder à ces services. 

 La bête est touchée ; elle hurle sa douleur ! Et ça lui fait doublement mal, car, avec une telle rédaction, le Conseil "avalise" pour ainsi dire, même si juridiquement il n'en n'a évidemment pas le pouvoir, le fameux amendement Bono qui vise, au niveau européen, à faire reconnaître que l'accès à internet est un droit aujourd'hui fondamental que l'on ne peut couper comme cela. Et c'est justement ce que confirme le Conseil. Nous savons donc aujourd'hui que l'accès à internet est protégé par l'article 11 de la Déclaration des droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen. 

 - Entrons maintenant dans le vif du sujet et admirez la manœuvre des 11 qui vont attirer le monstre blessé dans un piège. Comme on n'attrape pas les mouches avec du vinaigre, il faut commencer par lui aménager une sorte de voie de secours que Predatine, affolée, va emprunter pour s'enfuir. 

C'est ainsi que le Conseil reconnaît que les articles 2 et 17 de la Déclaration des Droits de l'Homme et du Citoyen protègent la propriété privée, et que la lutte contre la contrefaçon d’œuvres de l'esprit répond à ce noble objectif. Predatine respire...

 Et le Conseil poursuit sa manœuvre en reconnaissant également qu'aucun article du bloc de constitutionnalité ne s'oppose à ce qu'une autorité administrative (ce qu'est HADOPI) puisse exercer un pouvoir de sanction, et que l'article 34 de la Constitution qui dispose que  "_La loi fixe les règles concernant... les droits civiques et les garanties fondamentales accordées aux citoyens pour l'exercice des libertés publiques"_, permet sans problème d'édicter des règles de nature à concilier la poursuite de l'objectif de lutte contre les pratiques de contrefaçon sur internet avec l'exercice du droit de libre communication et de la liberté de parler, écrire et imprimer. 

A ce stade, Predatine pense s'en être sortie avec une vilaine blessure, mais rien de trop grave. En fait, elle se jette tête baissée dans le piège et, une fois tombée dedans, c'est l'apocalypse nucléaire. 


 Le Conseil précise en effet que, _toutefois_, la liberté d'expression et de communication est d'autant plus précieuse que son exercice est une condition de la démocratie et l'une des garanties du respect des autres droits et libertés ; que les atteintes portées à l'exercice de cette liberté doivent être nécessaires, adaptées et proportionnées à l'objectif poursuivi. 


 Or, les pouvoirs de sanction institués par la loi habilitent HADOPI, qui n'est pas une juridiction, à restreindre ou à empêcher l'accès à internet de titulaires d'abonnements ainsi que des personnes qu'ils en font bénéficier ; que la compétence reconnue à cette autorité administrative n'est pas limitée à une catégorie particulière de personnes mais s'étend à la totalité de la population ; que ses pouvoirs peuvent conduire à restreindre l'exercice, par toute personne, de son droit de s'exprimer et de communiquer librement, notamment depuis son domicile ; que, dans ces conditions, eu égard à la nature de la liberté garantie par l'article 11 de la Déclaration de 1789, le législateur ne pouvait, quelles que soient les garanties encadrant le prononcé des sanctions, confier de tels pouvoirs à une autorité administrative dans le but de protéger les droits des titulaires du droit d'auteur et de droits voisins . 

Le Conseil, littéralement on fire, continue sans répit, soulignant que l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789 dispose que tout homme est présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable. Qu'il en résulte qu'en principe le législateur ne saurait instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive mais que, toutefois, à titre exceptionnel, de telles présomptions peuvent être établies, notamment en matière de contravention, dès lors qu'elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité. 

Or, c'est justement ce qui fait gravement défaut à HADOPI qui prévoyait que, pour s'exonérer des sanctions, il incombait au titulaire du contrat d'abonnement d'accès à internet de produire les éléments de nature à établir que l'atteinte portée au droit d'auteurs ou aux droits voisins procède de la fraude d'un tiers ; il s'agit là d'un renversement de la charge de la preuve qui est contraire à l'article 9. 


 Cela signifie donc que HADOPI ne peut, en l'état, rien faire d'autre que de prévenir le titulaire d'un abonnement que son adresse ip a été vue en train de commettre une contrefaçon. Mais elle ne peut pas punir. Pour ce faire, il faudra saisir le juge, ce qui met littéralement à terre le principe même de la loi, qui voulait justement éviter le recours au juge. 


 Predatine Albanos, gravement blessée, parvient cependant à s'extraire du piège pour s'enfuir en boitant. Les 11 ont, de leur côté, liquidé une grande partie de leur arsenal et puisent maintenant dans leurs réserves. Je veux dire, leurs réserves d'interprétation. Les réserves d'interprétation sont un moyen pour le Conseil de dire que tel ou tel article d'une loi est conforme au bloc de constitutionnalité _à la condition expresse_ qu'il soit entendu de telle ou telle manière. Ainsi: 


  - concernant le droit au respect de la vie privée: Le Conseil rappelle que c'est un principe reconnu à l'article 2 de la Déclaration de 1789, mais qu'il appartient au législateur d'assurer la conciliation entre le respect de la vie privée et d'autres exigences constitutionnelles, telles que la protection du droit de propriété. 


 Or, Hadopi est composée d'agents assermentés désignés par les organismes de défense professionnels régulièrement constitués, par les sociétés de perception et de répartition des droits ou par le Centre national de la cinématographie. Ces personnes, privées, ne sont pas investies du pouvoir de surveiller ou d'intercepter des échanges ou des correspondances privés mais le Conseil reconnaît qu'elles auront, dans le cadre de leur mission, le pouvoir de mettre en oeuvre un traitement de données à caractère personnel (puisqu'elles auront à collecter les données permettant d'identifier les titulaires d'un abonnement), ce qui n'est possible que si, et seulement si, cela n'a pour finalité que de permettre aux titulaires des droits d'auteur d'exercer un recours juridictionnel à l'encontre des contrevenants. 


 Par conséquent, les données ne pourront être transmises qu'aux autorités judiciaires et il appartiendra à la CNIL, saisie pour autoriser de tels traitements, de s'assurer que les modalités de leur mise en oeuvre, notamment les conditions de conservation des données, seront strictement proportionnées à cette finalité. 


 Vous voyez que, même sur leurs réserves, les 11 peuvent faire du dégât, car ils réintroduisent la CNIL dans le processus, ce qu' également HADOPI voulait à tout prix éviter. 


 - Enfin, toujours puisant dans leurs dernières réserves interprétatives, concernant la possibilité qu'ont les ayants-droit à saisir en référé (procédure d'urgence) le Tribunal de grande instance à l'encontre des FAI pour qu'il soit ordonné la suspension temporaire de l'accès à internet d'un supposé pirate, le Conseil dit que oui, c'est possible, mais à la stricte condition que le juge ne prononce que les mesures strictement nécessaires à la préservation des droits en cause. On peut imaginer que cela signifie que ne soit coupé que l'abonnement qui ne sert strictement qu'à pirater, et non pas l'abonnement qui sert également à la vie numérique telle qu'on la connaît aujourd'hui. 


 Predatine Albanos s'est cependant malgré tout enfuie. Elle n'est pas morte (pour cela, il aurait fallu que le Conseil annule toute la loi), mais elle est grièvement blessée, acculée, elle a perdu dans la bataille ses deux armes principales : l'absence du juge et de la CNIL. En l'état, elle ne peut plus que prévenir l'internaute de ce que son adresse ip est utilisée dans le cadre d'une contrefaçon. Mais bon, si c'est, au final, pour en arriver à saisir le juge, on avait déjà la DADVSI pour ça ! 

Attendons cependant de voir ce que le monstre va faire, nul doute que, dans un sursaut, il tentera de se bricoler quelques nouvelles armes, mais après une telle raclée, il est fort à parier qu'il n'effraie plus grand monde.

_Générique de fin_

 Dernière image: le monstre immonde lêche ses pustulentes plaies avec sa langue rapeuse souillée d'une bave épaisse. Il va mourir, il le sait bien, mais, voilà qu'apparaît le DADVSI avec sa jambe en Nicolas Sarkozy, terrifiante créature attirée par la douleur de Predatine. Leurs regards se croisent et voilà que le DADVSI pose sa patte sur l'épaule de Predatine, la soulève et l'emporte dans son antre. 


_The end ?_




Voir la news (1 image, 0 vidéo )

----------


## Yank31

Toutefois la question demeure : "Si elle saigne c'est qu'on peut la tuer" Tremors ou Predator 1 alors ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Predator 1  ::):

----------


## Ele

OMG !
Juste OMG. (mais en bien, hein !)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

C'est bôôô  :Emo: 


Mais alors, concernant ce foutu mouchard: obligatoire ou pas, avec tout ce bordel ?

----------


## Sr_CoinCoin

> C'est bôôô 
> 
> 
> Mais alors, concernant ce foutu mouchard: obligatoire ou pas, avec tout ce bordel ?



Il est saborder.
J'ai lu sur se site :

http://www.stanetdam.com/la-decision...plique-hadopi/

(tout en bas pour le mouchard)

D'où ma flème maintenant de lire l'article de GMB ... Mais bon, c'est GMB, il faut lire un point c'est tout  ::):

----------


## Caerbannog

Tout simplement succulent  ::):

----------


## Ithilsul

> si [...] le Gouvernement n'aurait pas fourni [...]


  ::O:  .... Ou pas en fait. Zarb' cette phrase.


Je dois dire que j'aime GMB. ::wub::  

Tant pour sa verve que pour les nouvelles qu'il nous ramène du front juridique.
Le combat est acharné, tous les belligérants usant de leur meilleur arsenal pour exterminer leur adversaire.

Mais cette fois, l'escouade des 11 a frappé fort. Et là ou ça fait mal en plus.  ::lol:: 

Je serais même prêt à dire que c'est pas pour rien qu'on les appelle "les 11 sages"...




> eu égard à la nature de la liberté garantie par l'article 11 de la Déclaration de 1789


Mais ce qui me plaît le plus, c'est qu'HADOPI se fasse poutrer par des textes édités il y a 220 ans.... :^_^:

----------


## Tatsu-Kan

Sympa cet article  :^_^: 

Mais alors long, beaucoup trop long à lire  :tired:

----------


## SAYA

> _Générique de fin_
> 
>  Dernière image: le monstre immonde lêche ses pustulentes plaies avec sa langue rapeuse souillée d'une bave épaisse. Il va mourir, il le sait bien, mais, voilà qu'apparaît le DADVSI avec sa jambe en Nicolas Sarkozy, terrifiante créature attirée par la douleur de Predatine. Leurs regards se croisent et voilà que le DADVSI pose sa patte sur l'épaule de Predatine, la soulève et l'emporte dans son antre.


Je suis admirative : superbe article, extrêmement intéressant





> _The end ?_


 sûrement pas mais la suite va être difficile pour la bête !

----------


## Orphyss

Mouais c lourd et je capte pas tout... Enfin bon, voilà la réaction : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/article/2009/06/11/christine-albanel-ne-baisse-pas-les-bras-malgre-la-censure-du-conseil-constitutionnel_1205384_651865.html#xtor=RSS-3208

----------


## SAYA

> Mais alors long, beaucoup trop long à lire


Je trouve au contraire que c'est un vrai régal... Tu vois le cheminement de la pensée... L'approche et toc l'estocade !!! Le Droit et la langue française intimement liés une merveille ::wub::

----------


## Phenixy

_Supreme Victory!_

L'image est on ne peut plus parfaite, les salves de bolters lourds et de canons à plasma de nos Space Marines Constitutionnels auront eu raison du Tyrannide Albanoche!

----------


## BCH32

::wub::    le conseil des 11, Predatine Albanos  :haha: 
Grâce à GMB je comprends plein de trucs juridiques.
Et je vois que jamais rien n'est gagné ou perdu avant la fin (the end ?)
Et qu'il faut être patient et qu'un analyse de fond peut-être plaisante à lire.

----------


## darkape

Très belle pillule rouge, mon cher GMB (même si, à la lecture des premiers articles, j'ai eu un peu peur ^^)

----------


## Nono

L'article de maitre Eolas sur le sujet est plus clair, mais on pas droit aux space marines.

----------


## Igloo

J'aurai jamais cru que j'aurai aimé un jour lire du Droit dès mon réveil. Encore une victoire de GMB.  :B): 

Ça m'étonnerait qu'Albanos ne revienne pas à l'attaque par contre.

----------


## Ithilsul

> Mouais c lourd et je capte pas tout... Enfin bon, voilà la réaction : http://www.lemonde.fr/technologies/a...#xtor=RSS-3208


Merci pour le lien. On y trouve notamment cette déclaration d'Albanulle :



> _"Il y a une quantité d'autres hautes autorités qui prennent des sanctions autrement plus lourdes comme la Haute Autorité des marchés qui interdit à quelqu'un d'exercer une profession financière pendant toute sa vie, la CNIL qui inflige 300 000 euros d'amende, le CSA qui interdit à une télévision d'émettre ; ce sont aussi des décisions extrêmement lourdes prises par l'autorité administrative"_


C'est le summum de la mauvaise foi ! Comment peut-elle comparer ces sanctions, que je trouve tout à fait justifiées, car appliquées à des sociétés *privées* et ne touchant pas aux droits fondamentaux, avec son autorité administrative, qui peut toucher n'importe quel citoyen, en attaquant qui plus est ses droits les plus fondamentaux.....

Mais en lisant sa réaction, et y décelant une certaine satisfaction, je suis pris d'un doute : et si elle s'était basée sur une technique digne des gobelins ou des Zergs, à savoir "on balance un paquet de sanctions dans le tas, on va avoir des pertes, mais y'en aura au moins certaines qui passeront, et elles feront bien assez mal..."  ::blink::

----------


## zurgo

La Grande Question demeure : GrandMasterBi est-il payé à la ligne ?  ::):

----------


## Bender_rodriguez

Bravo!

Elle parle plus de sa démission, qu'elle avait mis sur la balance avec hadopi, mais bon avec le remaniement qui approche, nul doute qu'elle partira par la petite porte de toute façon.
 Predatine, on dirait Bourvil dans le corniaud, avec la deudeuche dans le role d'hadopi.

---------- Post ajouté à 11h56 ----------




> La Grande Question demeure : GrandMasterBi est-il payé à la ligne ?


Non , mais il a une prime a chaque saut de paragraphe  ::P: 


Ceci dit quand c'est juridique c'est toujours un peu long, c'est la matière qui se prete à ça.

Mais le style étant plaisant, cela ne pose pas de problème

----------


## SAYA

> La Grande Question demeure : GrandMasterBi est-il payé à la ligne ?


L'enjeu de la news t'as pas vu ? ::(:

----------


## darkape

> L'article de maitre Eolas sur le sujet est plus clair, mais on pas droit aux space marines.


Lien vers le blog de maître Eolas :

Http://maitre-eolas.fr/

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> La Grande Question demeure : GrandMasterBi est-il payé à la ligne ?


Si c'était le cas, tu comprendrais ta douleur  ::): 




> Lien vers le blog de maître Eolas :
> 
> Http://maitre-eolas.fr/


Et quelqu'un parle de canardpc à Maître Eolas ?  ::rolleyes::

----------


## SAYA

> Lien vers le blog de maître Eolas :
> 
> Http://maitre-eolas.fr/


 :haha:  :haha:  :haha: à ne pas ouvrir par ceux qui trouve que G_m_B en écrit trop long et en plus c'est moins fun ::P: ... J'vais attendre une pose pour lire !

----------


## darkape

> Et quelqu'un parle de canardpc à Maître Eolas ?


C'est fait, commentaire 79 sur son article concernant la décision HADOPI  ::wub::

----------


## Ithilsul

> Et quelqu'un parle de canardpc à Maître Eolas ?





> C'est fait, commentaire 79 sur son article concernant la décision HADOPI


Le 80 en fait : http://maitre-eolas.fr/2009/06/11/14...hadopi#c100557

----------


## whiterabbit

A lire les réactions d'Albanel et de Lefebvre aujourd'hui, j'ai des trucs qui me reviennent, et en particulier, ça

----------


## theo_le_zombie

Quel talent !
En tout cas comparé Jean louis Debré et les autres a des Spaces Marines , c'est culotté , mais efficace.

Sinon , il faudra faire gaffe , le monstre Copé émerge peu a peu sur les cendres de Prédatine pour faire plaisir aux faux Dieu ...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Le 80 en fait : http://maitre-eolas.fr/2009/06/11/14...hadopi#c100557


Cool  :;):

----------


## Paoh

J'ai avalé ça en 5 minutes. Un régal.

----------


## Lorenzo77

Excellent l'article !
Gare au retour de flamme, je sens que les f..... Au pouvoir vont revenir ce venger ...

----------


## Carpette

Merci grand maitre pour cette explication de texte !
A faire circuler pour les béotiens qui ignorent encore le danger (et croyez moi, ces boulets sont nombreux)

----------


## Dar

C'est vraiment minable de tenter de sauver la face avec une mauvaise foi pareille. Ils me débectent vraiment ces politiques.

Merci au CC d'avoir rétablit un peu de bon sens dans cette histoire qui n'est qu'une vaste fumisterie.

----------


## theo_le_zombie

> C'est vraiment minable de tenter de sauver la face avec une mauvaise foi pareille. Ils me débectent vraiment ces politiques.
> 
> Merci au CC d'avoir rétablit un peu de bon sens dans cette histoire qui n'est qu'une vaste fumisterie.


Mouais , faut pas oublier non plus que les membres du CC sont des vétérans dans le domaine de la mauvaise foi.
Mais vu qu'ils sont justement au CC , ils n'ont plus besoin de jouer les équilibristes , et c'est vrai que ca fait quand meme du bien.

----------


## Super_Newbie

Excellent article et un style toujours aussi Waouh!

----------


## Epike

Arf, quelqu'un a un mouchoir? Je me suis fais dessus en lisant l'article  :WTF: 

Toujours du grand art Graannnnd Maitre B, on sent l'âme de l'écrivain qui cherche à sortir de l'esprit droit et impartial de l'avocat  :^_^: 

Par contre un site qui pourrait t'aider GMB : lien

----------


## ELOdry

Brillant! J'ai compris plus de choses avec ce "simple" texte que pendant les deux années durant lesquelles je me suis égaré en fac de droit. J'aurais payé cher pour avoir Grand Maître B comme prof de droit constitutionnel.

----------


## Djeursu

Moi j'ai une question toute conne :

Est ce que ce n'est pas un peu grave qu'un gouvernement et des députés produisent une loi et la votent alors qu'on retrouve dedans des choses qui vont à l'encontre du présumé innocent ?

----------


## Lapinaute

> [...]déclamèrent que s'appeler albanos quand on veut couper le fil d'albator, le pirate de l'espace, c'est un peu naze,[...]


Rofl, fallait la chercher celle la.  :;):

----------


## Hirilorn

Tout d'abord, bravo pour cette news, j'ai vraiment bien rigolé. Quelle verve !

J'ai néanmoins une petite question que le passage suivant : (dans la suite de mes remarques sur l'autre news)




> Le Conseil, littéralement on fire, continue sans répit, soulignant que l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789 dispose que tout homme est présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable. Qu'il en résulte qu'en principe le législateur ne saurait instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive mais que,* toutefois, à titre exceptionnel, de telles présomptions peuvent être établies, notamment en matière de contravention, dès lors qu'elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité.*


Qu'est-ce qui fait que l'HADOPI ne peut pas rentrer dans ces cas "à titre exceptionnel". Visiblement, la présomption de culpabilité serait possible pour certaines contraventions et délits, mais pas pour HADOPI. Est-ce parce que les faits n'induisent pas assez _"raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité "_ ? Est-ce parce que la procédure permettant de prouver son innocence est trop compliquée  ("_respect des droits de la défense_") ? 

Si c'est l'une ou l'autre de ces possibilités, le conseil constitutionnel vient de poser une frontière entre les faits qui _induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité_, et ceux qui ne le font pas assez _raisonnablement_. Dans ce cas : une autre question me vient : sur quelle base juridique a-t-il décidé de la position de cette frontière ? Au pif selon sa conviction profonde et son expérience empirique de nos valeurs ?

----------


## AgentDerf



----------


## gros_bidule

6ième paragraphe, "suivez-un peu je vous prie *où* nous n'y arriverons pas" : houuuuuuu, houuuuuuuu c'est pas "où" mais "ou", houuuuuuu GMB, houuuuuuuuu  ::P: 
Enfin bon, y'a pas à dire, les textes de GMB, plus c'est long, plus c'est bon !

----------


## Vader_666

Très bon article  ::):  intéressant et agréable a lire  :;):

----------


## darkape

> Tout d'abord, bravo pour cette news, j'ai vraiment bien rigolé. Quelle verve !
> 
> Si c'est l'une ou l'autre de ces possibilités, le conseil constitutionnel vient de poser une frontière entre les faits qui _induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité_, et ceux qui ne le font pas assez _raisonnablement_. Dans ce cas : une autre question me vient : sur quelle base juridique a-t-il décidé de la position de cette frontière ? Au pif selon sa conviction profonde et son expérience empirique de nos valeurs ?


Le passage de la décision qui en parle :




> 17. Considérant, en outre, qu'en vertu de l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, tout homme est présumé innocent jusqu'à ce qu'il ait été déclaré coupable ; qu'il en résulte qu'en principe le législateur ne saurait instituer de présomption de culpabilité en matière répressive ; que, toutefois, à titre exceptionnel, de telles présomptions peuvent être établies, notamment en matière contraventionnelle, dès lors qu'elles ne revêtent pas de caractère irréfragable, qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité ; 
> 
>  18. Considérant, en l'espèce, qu'il résulte des dispositions déférées que la réalisation d'un acte de contrefaçon à partir de l'adresse internet de l'abonné constitue, selon les termes du deuxième alinéa de l'article L. 331-21, " la matérialité des manquements à l'obligation définie à l'article L. 336-3 " ; que seul le titulaire du contrat d'abonnement d'accès à internet peut faire l'objet des sanctions instituées par le dispositif déféré ; que, pour s'exonérer de ces sanctions, il lui incombe, en vertu de l'article L. 331-38, de produire les éléments de nature à établir que l'atteinte portée au droit d'auteur ou aux droits voisins procède de la fraude d'un tiers ; qu'ainsi, en opérant un renversement de la charge de la preuve, l'article L. 331-38 institue, en méconnaissance des exigences résultant de l'article 9 de la Déclaration de 1789, une présomption de culpabilité à l'encontre du titulaire de l'accès à internet, pouvant conduire à prononcer contre lui des sanctions privatives ou restrictives de droit ;


Ce passage semble indiquer que ce sont le caractère réfragable de la présomption qui est en cause ET les faits à la base de l'imputabilité (IP pas claire) ET le fait que l'auteur de l'infraction, lorsque le titulaire du contrat d'abonnement a réussi a se disculpé, ne peut être poursuivi qui rendent la présomption de culpabilité anticonstitutionnelle. Mais comme tu le vois, le Conseil ne s'est pas montré loquace sur ce sujet.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Tout d'abord, bravo pour cette news, j'ai vraiment bien rigolé. Quelle verve !
> 
> J'ai néanmoins une petite question que le passage suivant : (dans la suite de mes remarques sur l'autre news)
> 
> 
> 
> Qu'est-ce qui fait que l'HADOPI ne peut pas rentrer dans ces cas "à titre exceptionnel". Visiblement, la présomption de culpabilité serait possible pour certaines contraventions et délits, mais pas pour HADOPI. Est-ce parce que les faits n'induisent pas assez _"raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité "_ ? Est-ce parce que la procédure permettant de prouver son innocence est trop compliquée  ("_respect des droits de la défense_") ? 
> 
> Si c'est l'une ou l'autre de ces possibilités, le conseil constitutionnel vient de poser une frontière entre les faits qui _induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité_, et ceux qui ne le font pas assez _raisonnablement_. Dans ce cas : une autre question me vient : sur quelle base juridique a-t-il décidé de la position de cette frontière ? Au pif selon sa conviction profonde et son expérience empirique de nos valeurs ?


Tu poses en effet une question importante. La présomption d'innocence est posée en principe, mais, il y a une exception; on peut présumer qu'une personne est coupable si et seulement si 3 caractéristiques sont remplies:

1- si la présomption n'est pas irréfragable (irréfragable, c'est quand on ne peut prouver le contraire. ça veut dire, qu'on admet la présomption si on peut prouver qu'en réalité, la personne présumée coupable ne l'est pas).  

2- qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense : ça, ça veut dire qu'il faut un juge, car les droits de la défense impliquent, par essence, l'accès au juge.

3- et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité. ça veut dire que la présomption doit s'appuyer sur des éléments qui impliquent qu'il y a vraiment de bonnes chances que le présumé coupable soit vraiment coupable. 

HADOPI rate principalement le point 2 et 3 et presque le 1 également : La présomption de culpabilité qu'elle instaure n'est pas irréfragable, mais elle est très difficile à renverser, sauf mouchard. Le CC le dit, il faudrait que l'internaute puisse prouver la fraude d'un tiers, ce qui est un renversement complet de la charge de la preuve.En outre, il n'y a aucun droit de la défense puisque pas d'accès au juge. Enfin, la présence de ton adresse ip dans un réseau P2P n'induit pas raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité de l'infraction prétendument commise. 

Car, à nouveau, une adresse ip, ce n'est pas un preuve raisonnable, comme peut l'être une plaque minéralogique, voir mon post ici.

----------


## Jikob

Merci Grand Maitre B comme Balèze, même si ça fait quand même un peu mal au crâne, c'est très abordable ! 
Pan dans ta gueule !




> C'est vraiment minable de tenter de sauver la face avec une mauvaise foi pareille. Ils me débectent vraiment ces politiques.


C'est pas de la mauvaise foi, c'est de la _doublepensée_ ! ::): 
(rapport au topic sur _1984_ tout ça...)

----------


## Phenixy

Le blog de Maître Eolas ne marche pas, le trop grand nombre de connexions l'a fait crasher!  ::): 

...Ou est-ce un coup des mercenaires Hadopi engagés pour contrer les ninjas socialistes?  ::ninja:: 


EDIT: ça remarche!

----------


## Gorillaz

Une bien bonne nouvelle, qui me laisse quand même un goût amer dans la bouche : Albanulle a déclaré vouloir maintenir la mise en place de l'Hadopi, de façon à ce que les messages d'avertissement jouent un rôle dissuasif. Non seulement c'est de l'hypocrisie que de se féliciter que la loi soit passée "en partie", mais en plus Numerama cite des études récentes sur la situation anglaise qui montrent que seules 33% des personnes averties par un message arrêtent de pirater après avoir reçu un mail d'avertissement (pas de sanction en Angleterre non plus). 

Donc pour résumer, on va se retrouver avec un organisme financé par les deniers publics (c'est marrant, il paraît que "les caisses sont vides"...) et qui va fliquer inutilement les flux circulant sur le Net, sans pour autant rapporter une quelconque contrepartie financière aux ayant-droit lésés. Tout ca pour quoi ? Pour que les partisans de ce projet de loi ne perdent pas trop la face... Pfff, écoeurant  ::(:

----------


## Sk-flown

> Puis là, une fois les proies à terre, elle n'avait plus qu'à les achever en leur coupant le fil ADSL grâce à son arme de riposte, pas si graduée que cela.


C'est moi où le "fil ADSL" c'est une métaphore pour parler de nos pénis?

----------


## Neo_13

> la situation anglaise qui montrent que seules 33% des personnes averties par un message arrêtent de pirater après avoir reçu un mail d'avertissement (pas de sanction en Angleterre non plus).


Ca me parait intéressant alors*... Mais le cout astronomique de l'identification me gène.

* : ils obtiennent ce qu'ils veulent. L'industrie culturelle en pâtira ENCORE, mais ils creusent leur propre tombe.

----------


## Hirilorn

Tout d'abord, merci à GMB et à darkape pour ces explications d'une grande clarté.




> 1- si la présomption n'est pas irréfragable (irréfragable, c'est quand on ne peut prouver le contraire. ça veut dire, qu'on admet la présomption si on peut prouver qu'en réalité, la personne présumée coupable ne l'est pas).


Donc, si j'ai bien compris, le réfragabilité dans le cas d'une contravention de stationnement ou de radar est beaucoup plus facile que dans le cas de l'HADOPI, d'où la différence de constitutionnalité entre les deux.




> 2- qu'est assuré le respect des droits de la défense : ça, ça veut dire qu'il faut un juge, car les droits de la défense impliquent, par essence, l'accès au juge.


Pour HADOPI, il n'y a pas d'accès au juge, ok. Mais pour en rajouter une couche sur mon exemple fétiche, il n'y a pas non plus d'accès au juge dans le cas du radar automatique. Pourtant, ça passe. Je vais supposer que l'accès au juge est possible après sanction (contestation de PV et autres), mais dans ce cas, rendre le recours au juge aussi facile pour HADOPI que pour un PV de stationnement aurait pu faire sauter ce point d'achoppement, non ?




> 3- et que les faits induisent raisonnablement la vraisemblance de l'imputabilité. ça veut dire que la présomption doit s'appuyer sur des éléments qui impliquent qu'il y a vraiment de bonnes chances que le présumé coupable soit vraiment coupable.


Donc ici, c'est une affaire d'appréciation assez floue, au final. Si j'ai bien compris, il revient au CC de juger la _vraisemblance_ des faits, et ce n'est écrit dans aucun code : c'est à eux de trancher. J'ai bon ?

Merci donc d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne sur le point 1 et 3. Il reste donc le point 2 : pourquoi dans le cas de la prune, bien qu'aucun juge ne soit saisi, les droits de la défense sont considérés comme respectés, alors que pour HADOPI, non ? Dans les deux cas, on peut faire appel à un juge après la sanction. Est-ce un détail des modalités de saisine du juge dans chacun des cas qui m'a échappé, ou autre chose ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Merci donc d'avoir éclairé ma lanterne sur le point 1 et 3. Il reste donc le point 2 : pourquoi dans le cas de la prune, bien qu'aucun juge ne soit saisi, les droits de la défense sont considérés comme respectés, alors que pour HADOPI, non ? Dans les deux cas, on peut faire appel à un juge après la sanction. Est-ce un détail des modalités de saisine du juge dans chacun des cas qui m'a échappé, ou autre chose ?


Attention dans le cas d une prune, tu ne fais pas appel apres la sanction, mais avant! Si tu contestes, ton argent n est pas pris: il est mis en consifgnation, tu ne perds pas tes points, ni ton permis le cas echeant, tant que l officier du ministere public ou le juge n a pas statue. Tu as acces a toutes les pieces du dossiers sur demande (photo par exemple). La contestation est suspensive.

Dans le cas d Hadopi, effectivement tu ne pouvais contester qu apres avoir ete coupe, et le recours n etait aps suspensif.

----------


## Nadoue

J'embrasse avec effusion ce bloc de 11 hommes  ::wub:: 

Et merci à GMB !

----------


## Neo_13

> Pour HADOPI, il n'y a pas d'accès au juge, ok. Mais pour en rajouter une couche sur mon exemple fétiche, il n'y a pas non plus d'accès au juge dans le cas du radar automatique. Pourtant, ça passe. Je vais supposer que l'accès au juge est possible après sanction (contestation de PV et autres), mais dans ce cas, rendre le recours au juge aussi facile pour HADOPI que pour un PV de stationnement aurait pu faire sauter ce point d'achoppement, non ?


Si tu as accès SYSTEMATIQUE au juge : si tu signes et que tu payes, tu dis, ok c'est moi, tu payes on en parle plus.
Si tu ne signes pas le pv et que tu dis c'est pas moi, c'est juge direct. Ca suspend toute la procédure et c'est le juge qui prononce la sanction. Et il suffit que tu montres que t'étais pas au volant pour ne pas avoir de points en moins. T'as pas à balancer qui y étais, démontré quoique ce soit. Un seul témoin qui dit "il bouffait avec moi au 8e étage de la tour areva" et c'est bon, tu payes ton amende et pas de point.

Avec HADOPI, vu que le SEUL BUT c'était de shunter ces cons de juges qui font rien qu'à filer 50 balles d'amende à 3 enculés de pirates de merde par an qui empêchent ma femme de bouffer et l'oblige à vivre aux crochets de la république*, ben pas d'appel suspensif, pas de juge, pas de...

* : toute ressemblance avec une quelconque réalité serait purement fortuite.

----------


## rackboy

Mince, je dois être tarte: j'ai rien compris au texte de GMB. Y a pas une version succincte pour les débiles comme moi

----------


## CoWbOyZ

> Mais ce qui me plaît le plus, c'est qu'HADOPI se fasse poutrer par des textes édités il y a 220 ans....


+1  :^_^:

----------


## gwenladar

> Si tu as accès SYSTEMATIQUE au juge : si tu signes et que tu payes, tu dis, ok c'est moi, tu payes on en parle plus.
> Si tu ne signes pas le pv et que tu dis c'est pas moi, c'est juge direct. Ca suspend toute la procédure et c'est le juge qui prononce la sanction. Et il suffit que tu montres que t'étais pas au volant pour ne pas avoir de points en moins. T'as pas à balancer qui y étais, démontré quoique ce soit. Un seul témoin qui dit "il bouffait avec moi au 8e étage de la tour areva" et c'est bon, tu payes ton amende et pas de point.
> 
> Avec HADOPI, vu que le SEUL BUT c'était de shunter ces cons de juges qui font rien qu'à filer 50 balles d'amende 3 fois par an aux enculés de pirates de merde qui empechent ma femme de bouffer et l'oblige à vivre aux crochets de la république, ben pas d'appel suspensif, pas de juge, pas de...


Merci de me conforter dans ce que j ai ecris 2 posts plus haut, on est au taquet aujourd'hui

----------


## Charal

Grand maître B, l'homme qui donne à CPC ses lettres de noblesse  ::wub:: 
Félicitation pour cet excellent travail d'analyse et de vulgarisation.

----------


## pierrot la lune

Bonjour, j'ai une question naïve : s'il faut un juge, est-ce que je suis convoqué devant lui si je me fait prendre, et si oui, est-ce que j'ai le droit d'exiger un avocat ?

----------


## gwenladar

> Bonjour, j'ai une question naïve : s'il faut un juge, est-ce que je suis convoqué devant lui si je me fait prendre, et si oui, est-ce que j'ai le droit d'exiger un avocat ?


Si tu te fais prendre et que le juge estime la plainte recevable (motivee tout ca tout ca) il pourra te convoquer. Le droit a un avocat est une part fondamentale du droit a la defense, de meme que l acces a la plainte et aux pieces du dossier etc...

Je complete par http://fr.wikipedia.org/wiki/Droits_de_la_d%C3%A9fense
http://www.ado.justice.gouv.fr/php/page.php?ref=2c3

----------


## Montigny

Hs

"Grand Maître B" , ça me rappel l'excellente série "Marié 2 enfants"   :^_^: 
/hs

----------


## pierrot la lune

> Si tu te fais prendre et que le juge estime la plainte recevable (motivee tout ca tout ca) il pourra te convoquer. Le droit a un avocat est une part fondamentale du droit a la defense, de meme que l acces a la plainte et aux pieces du dossier etc...


Excellent, ça, gwenladar  ::P:  merci beaucoup ! J'imagine les cohortes d'avocats qu'il faudra en plus des juges  :;):

----------


## gwenladar

> Excellent, ça, gwenladar  merci beaucoup ! J'imagine les cohortes d'avocats qu'il faudra en plus des juges


Rajoute a ca les huissiers, les grefs etc...ca en fait du monde et des sous.

D ailleurs c est ce qui a tuer la DADVSI et ca sent le sapin pour Hadopi 

Les elucubratiosn de albanel sur la cretaion de TGI expres s est simplement irrealiste...

----------


## Balin

Toi aussi rejoint le groupe Facebook "Grand Maître B à la place de Rachida Dati"!

 ::wub::

----------


## Alexko

C'est un vrai délice à lire, tout en étant fort pédagogique.

Attention toutefois à l'usage abusif de _littéralement_ :




> Le Conseil, littéralement on fire





> Pour ce faire, il faudra saisir le juge, ce qui met littéralement à terre le principe même de la loi


Je doute que le CC ait réellement pris feu, où qu'il ait pris le principe de la loi et l'ait jeté par terre.

Mais cela n'enlève pas grand chose à la qualité du texte.

----------


## pierrot la lune

Hadopi, telle une poule décapitée, cours encore sans savoir qu'elle est morte :

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...oi-Hadopi.html

----------


## BennyDeluxe

Encore Bravo. Un texte fort bien ecrit(quoi que lourd, par moment, de par vos tournures), mais l'histoire est si grisante qu'on ne pourrait vous en tenir compte.
Mr GMB, C'est de l'art et comme vous l'avez si bien dit: "On respire" :;): 

Personnelement j'attend la fin avant de me prononcer au sujet de la mort d'Hadopi ou de la riposte dites "graduée".

----------


## Neo_13

Un avis sur les 9TGI, soit rouvrir la moitié des TGI fermés par Rachida, GMB ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Un avis sur les 9TGI, soit rouvrir la moitié des TGI fermés par Rachida, GMB ?


Oui, je me marre. Ajouter des TGI ça veut dire, au bas mot, trouver des locaux, recruter des juges et des greffiers. Alors, notre gouvernement en est capable, il peut débloquer des fortunes s'il veut, mais bon, avant que tout ça ne soit mis en place, croyez-moi, y'a de bonnes chances pour que les majors soient toutes mortes. A titre d'exemple, à Paris, ça fait 10 ans qu'un pôle judiciaire devait être crée pour regrouper le TGI et les Cours d'appel. On ne crée rien, on se contente de déménager pour regrouper. Ca fait 10 ans, et personne n'y arrive, problème de crédits, de place etc...Alors, carrémment créer des tribunaux....

----------


## Gloo

Merci, c'était très clair et agréable à lire (même si on a pas fait droit)

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Hs
> 
> "Grand Maître B" , ça me rappel l'excellente série "Marié 2 enfants"  
> /hs


Complètement HS en effet, mais j'y réponds car tu es tombé juste. J'ai choisi ce pseudo pour 3 raisons:

1- Je suis avocat, d'où le Maître

2- Mon nom de famille commence par "B"

3- Je suis hyper fan de Mariés 2 enfants.

Du coup, ce pseudo, c'est un clin d'oeil à la série, à mon métier et à mon nom.

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui, je me marre. Ajouter des TGI ça veut dire, au bas mot, trouver des locaux, recruter des juges et des greffiers. Alors, notre gouvernement en est capable, il peut débloquer des fortunes s'il veut, mais bon, avant que tout ça ne soit mis en place, croyez-moi, y'a de bonnes chances pour que les majors soient toutes mortes. A titre d'exemple, à Paris, ça fait 10 ans qu'un pôle judiciaire devait être crée pour regrouper le TGI et les Cours d'appel. On ne crée rien, on se contente de déménager pour regrouper. Ca fait 10 ans, et personne n'y arrive, problème de crédits, de place etc...Alors, carrémment créer des tribunaux....


Mais à partir du moment où Rachida a justement libérer des locaux fort récemment (enfin, prévu de le faire)... :fear:

----------


## Erokh

> Bravo!
> 
> Elle parle plus de sa démission, qu'elle avait mis sur la balance avec hadopi, mais bon avec le remaniement qui approche, nul doute qu'elle partira par la petite porte de toute façon.


Techniquement, la loi est passée, puisqu'elle a été votée par le parlement... Enfin c'est une façon de voir les choses

----------


## Montigny

Tient bha si tu est fan de la série : http://maris2enfants.blog-gratuit.org/

C'est gratuit , tu as droit a 72mn de visionnage (ensuite c'est soit tu payes , soit tu attends 54mn et tu repars pour 72mn ...ou tu fais comme moi : tu te reconnecte a internet et c'est reparti :D (haaa la magie du changement d'ip a chaque connexion ...tient ? ça me rappel quelque chose avec une loi qui vient de se faire décapiter :D )

----------


## Neo_13

> Complètement HS en effet, mais j'y réponds car tu es tombé juste. J'ai choisi ce pseudo pour 3 raisons:
> 
> 1- Je suis avocat, d'où le Maître
> 
> 2- Mon nom de famille commence par "B"
> 
> 3- Je suis hyper fan de Mariés 2 enfants.
> 
> Du coup, ce pseudo, c'est un clin d'oeil à la série, à mon métier et à mon nom.


 :haha:  Ton identité n'est plus secrète... Ya qu'à consulter le registre de l'ordre des avocat et trouver celui dont le nom commence par B et est fan de Mariés, 2 Enfants, avec un penchant pour les costume moulant jaune sur leur robe... Une simple requête sur le registre et hop on sait...

 :haha: 

A moins que tu ais caché à l'ordre tes vices intimes :tired:

----------


## gwenladar

> Complètement HS en effet, mais j'y réponds car tu es tombé juste. J'ai choisi ce pseudo pour 3 raisons:
> 
> 1- Je suis avocat, d'où le Maître
> 
> 2- Mon nom de famille commence par "B"
> 
> 3- Je suis hyper fan de Mariés 2 enfants.
> 
> Du coup, ce pseudo, c'est un clin d'oeil à la série, à mon métier et à mon nom.


Continuons dans le HS
1- on espere bien c est ce qui te donne une certaine legitimite a nos yeux
2- les amoureux des plantigrades le savait deja  ::P: 
3- Copaing  ::wub::

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ton identité n'est plus secrète... Ya qu'à consulter le registre de l'ordre des avocat et trouver celui dont le nom commence par B et est fan de Mariés, 2 Enfants, avec un penchant pour les costume moulant jaune sur leur robe... Une simple requête sur le registre et hop on sait...
> 
> 
> 
> A moins que tu ais caché à l'ordre tes vices intimes


On est 24000 à Paris et comme je cache mes vices intimes...Bonne chance!

----------


## Zebb

On marche quand même sur la tête là, il a fallu que ce soit le conseil constitutionnel qui fasse remarquer ce qui était fondamentalement injuste dans cette loi. A la base c'est quand même le rôle des parlementaires de s'assurer que leurs textes soient juridiquement acceptables, maintenant on dirait des gamins irresponsables qui font leurs conneries dans leur coin sachant que ce seront à Papa-maman de réparer les pots cassés. Voila qui prouve l'inutilité du débat à l'Assemblée, le "dialogue" dans l'hémicycle est devenue une mascarade c'est triste...

----------


## Jolaventur

On dirait du Rabot dans le texe
Moi qui croyait en être débarrassé.

Tout ça pour dire que j'ai laché à peu près au quarante-douzième paragraphe.

----------


## Neo_13

> On est 24000 à Paris et comme je cache mes vices intimes...Bonne chance!


OK, je mets la CIA et l'agent Bristow sur le coup...

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> On dirait du Rabot dans le texe
> Moi qui croyait en être débarrassé.
> 
> Tout ça pour dire que j'ai laché à peu près au quarante-douzième paragraphe.


En revanche, ça devrait convaincre ton beau-père que l'UMP a vraiment tenté de faire passer une loi violant la présomption d'innocence.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Genre tu connais la famille de Jolav' ?  :tired: 


GMB = Albanel ? 


 :Emo:

----------


## dim

HS bis

Moi ça me rappelle la dernière partie d'avp2 qu'on a faite cette après-midi. Le filet, les Predatine, la mise à mort... Tout ça quoi.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Genre tu connais la famille de Jolav' ? 
> 
> 
> GMB = Albanel ?


Je suis en réalité un bot HADOPI. Je collecte les adresses ip et la vie privée de vous tous. Merci de votre coopération.

Non blague à part, Jolav' m'avait posé une question dans le topic sur les canards et la loi au sujet de son beau père avocat qui refusait de croire que la loi HADOPI violait le principe de la présomption d'innocence. Je m'en suis expliqué ici (c'est à partir du milieu du post). Et bon, le CC est d'accord, voilà quoi.

---------- Post ajouté à 18h14 ----------




> HS bis
> 
> Moi ça me rappelle la dernière partie d'avp2 qu'on a faite cette après-midi. Le filet, les Predatine, la mise à mort... Tout ça quoi.


Oui, tu étais parfait dans le rôle du Prédator blessé à mort  ::):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

DU coup, je comprend mieux la ligne "Avez-vous déjà piraté ddes jeux ?" dans le sondage CPC  :tired:

----------


## vive la cliff

> *si*, selon les requérants, le Gouvernement n'au*rait* pas fourni au Parlement les éléments objectifs d'information susceptibles de fonder des débats clairs et sincères


 ::ninja::

----------


## SAYA

> On est 24000 à Paris et comme je cache mes vices intimes...Bonne chance!



 ::o:  c'est sans compter les homonymes ::zzz::  avant la fin de la liste ::P:

----------


## SAYA

> OK, je mets la CIA et l'agent Bristow sur le coup...


G_M_B se plaindra au CC ::P:

----------


## Alexko

> 


La phrase est correcte, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un fait avéré mais des allégations des requérants. Le _si_ n'introduit pas une condition mais une concession, donc l'emploi du conditionnel est approprié, même si ça sonne un peu bizarre. Mais le coup des "si [qui] n'aiment pas les rai(t/s)" c'est des conneries. D'ailleurs, _si j'admirais le physique d'Albanel, j'aurais mauvais goût_, non ?

Rien à voir, mais je suis sûr d'avoir vu un lien vers une scène d'un film des Monty Pythons tout à l'heure, et c'était vraiment bien trouvé. Impossible de retrouver le post en question.

----------


## SAYA

> 


En dehors des cas d'emploi  stricts, on utilise souvent le conditionnel pour *atténuer une  affirmation.*donc si, selon les requérants etc. (néanmoins sous entendu) le Conseil constitutionnel etc. (sauf erreur bien sûr, mais je suis pratiquement certaine)

----------


## vive la cliff

> La phrase est correcte, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un fait avéré mais des allégations des requérants. Le _si_ n'introduit pas une condition mais une concession, donc l'emploi du conditionnel est approprié, même si ça sonne un peu bizarre. Mais le coup des "si qui n'aiment pas les rai(t/s)" c'est des conneries. D'ailleurs, _si j'admirais le physique d'Albanel, j'aurais mauvais goût_, non ?.


Oh oui que ça sonne bizarre. J'ai bloqué un moment dessus, je dois dire.

----------


## SAYA

> La phrase est correcte, puisqu'il ne s'agit pas d'un fait avéré mais des allégations des requérants. Le _si_ n'introduit pas une condition mais une concession, donc l'emploi du conditionnel est approprié, même si ça sonne un peu bizarre. Mais le coup des "si [qui] n'aiment pas les rai(t/s)" c'est des conneries. D'ailleurs, _si j'admirais le physique d'Albanel, j'aurais mauvais goût_, non ?
> 
> Rien à voir, mais je suis sûr d'avoir vu un lien vers une scène d'un film des Monty Pythons tout à l'heure, et c'était vraiment bien trouvé. Impossible de retrouver le post en question.


whiterabbit 12H23

----------


## flall

An + Cé nou con peye toussa cantonpanse atout (pique) se queue saha maunaupaulizait com ten é com ar jean pur 1 raie (menta) ou zulta C (majuscule, comment veux tu que je t'En ... Quiquine) 

Pfffff!!!!

C'est trop chiant d'essayer d'écrire comme un navet limousin. Pourtant, je fais des efforts. Mais j'arrive même pas à me relire. Donc je disais :
"Tout ça pour ça" et au final entendre Albinos nous assurer que :
"Ben non, elle est pas nulle ma loi, regardez, même pas mal, je me relève, je vous emmerde et puis de toute façon, c'est exactement ce que je voulais faire."
Je suis tout de même atterré que nos chers députés aient voté une loi partiellement anticonstitutionnelle ( p'tain j'réussi même pas à placer le mot le plus long de la langue française et pourtant c'est comme avec le language sms, je vous jure que j'essaye) alors que ca sautait tout de même aux yeux. BORDEL !

De plus,

---------- Post ajouté à 21h01 ----------

Non, rien en fait.

----------


## Alexko

> whiterabbit 12H23


Merci ! J'ai pas les yeux en face des trous ce soir... En tout cas cette vidéo illustre à merveille l'attitude d'Albanulle.




> "Ben non, elle est pas nulle ma loi, regardez, même pas mal, je me relève, je vous emmerde et puis de toute façon, *c'est exactement ce que je voulais faire*."


Bah justement, en parlant de vidéos...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oVBfZC_BYRs

----------


## flall

Merci à celui qui a posté la vidéo du black knight des monty python, ca m'a vraiment bien fait poilé et puis c'est tellement à propos.
Moi, Madame Albanulle à chier, quand je pense à vous et à votre bébé Hadopi, je me rappèle ce petit refrain des VRP. Enjoy !  :;): 
Découvrez Les VRP!

----------


## gwenladar

Je viens dde lire/voir que apparement elle sera promulguee en l etat et complete plus tard la LCE...

J attends le plus tard (je sens en aout quand tout le monde dors) et les decrets d application...

----------


## Aun

Ta musique s'est lancée toute seule et ça fait 10 minutes que je fouille dans mes onglets pour savoir d'où ça vient.   ::(:

----------


## STooB

GMB la drogue des violeurs de droits intellectruels  ::wub::

----------


## flall

> Ta musique s'est lancée toute seule et ça fait 10 minutes que je fouille dans mes onglets pour savoir d'où ça vient.


J'ai réussi à modifier le lien vers le lecteur pour que le problème soit résolu.  ::rolleyes:: 
Le pire, c'est que je ne suis même pas désolé  ::P:

----------


## exarkun

Predatine Albanos va assermenté des personnes pour mettre des contraventions façon radar routier c'est sa seule alternative, plus rentable d'ailleur, moi j'aurai fait comme ça en tout cas, en donnant une partie des revenus à la SACEM et aux artistes, et puis aussi plus rentable que la license globale, heureusement elle est conne cette escort.

----------


## ERISS

Je vois bien Sarkozy avoir suggéré au Conseil de tuer Hadopi, avec Albanel en dindon de la farce démocratique.

----------


## cats_bulletin

GMB est antologique !  Article jouissif !

----------


## PrinceGITS

Superbe pilule rouge.

Par contre GMB, tu te lances comme défi de faire des news plus longues que celles Rabot ?  ::ninja::

----------


## Warzlouf

Grand_Maître_B, si tous les profs et élèves de droits étaient comme toi, je n'aurais pas arrêté cette discipline en première année. Merci pour ces explications claires et cet humour si bien tourné qui fleure parfois celui de l'ultra-regretté Desproges. Je me doutais un peu que la présomption d'innocence pointerait le bout de son nez, en passant. "Vas-y, prouve que tu ne pirates pas", ça me paraissait un peu gros.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Superbe pilule rouge.
> 
> Par contre GMB, tu te lances comme défi de faire des news plus longues que celles Rabot ?


GMB a toujours fait des news plus longue que Rabot. Que cela soit dit. Ce qui me fait penser que les news de Rabot me manque. ::'(: .
 C'est la vie, c'est la mort. :haka:.

----------


## PrinceGITS

Celles de RAbot n'étaient pas organisées en paragraphes avec _beaucoup_ d'espace entre chaque paragraphe.

----------


## El lobo Tommy

> Celles de RAbot n'étaient pas organisées en paragraphes avec _beaucoup_ d'espace entre chaque paragraphe.


Une densité à en faire pâlir le plomb. Mais c'était chouette et appréciable. Si si.
Après il n'est pas question de comparer GMB et AR.

----------


## megaloopz

Encore encore !  C'est beau...

----------


## Tesla Kusturica

Bon. Ben ca c'est fait...

----------


## Thierfeu

Chirac et Debré (qui faisait partie des 11 Space cowboy) ont du s'en taper une, en voyant la tête de Sarkozy.

----------


## Wa Gon Li

Vu sur le Monde.fr :

"Elle est en coma dépassé : son corps vit encore mais son esprit a basculé dans le néant", tranche sans ambages Me Eolas."

Mais de qui parle t'il d'Albanos ou de la loi ?

----------


## J2R2MY

"DADVSI avec sa jambe en Nicolas Sarkozy"
J'ai pas compris.

----------


## captain_torche

Wa Gon Li : il parle de la loi.
En contexte, ça donne ça : 



> Conclusion : la loi HADOPI est-elle morte ?
> Elle est en coma dépassé : son corps vit encore mais son esprit a basculé dans le néant.[...]Source

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> "DADVSI avec sa jambe en Nicolas Sarkozy"
> J'ai pas compris.


Mes respects à celui qui trouve avec extrait vidéo à l'appui  :;):

----------


## Super Menteur

> Mes respects à celui qui trouve avec extrait vidéo à l'appui


Ca serait pas le Scuzzlebutt (Kukrapok en VF) de South Park auquel il est fait référence ? Par contre j'arrive pas à trouver de vidéo.

Sinon il me semblait qu'il y avait une histoire dans le genre dans un sketch de Palmade.

----------


## getcha

Si le Kukrapok qui a un bras en céleri et une jambe en Patrick Dufi, noobs !

----------


## Pangloss

> Predatine Albanos va assermenté des personnes pour mettre des contraventions façon radar routier c'est sa seule alternative, plus rentable d'ailleur, moi j'aurai fait comme ça en tout cas, en donnant une partie des revenus à la SACEM et aux artistes, et puis aussi plus rentable que la license globale, heureusement elle est conne cette escort.


Donc t'aurais crée des fonctionnaires? Plutôt moyen comme idée en fait vu les temps qui courent...
D'autant que les doutes sur l'adresse IP restent quand même.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ca serait pas le Scuzzlebutt (Kukrapok en VF) de South Park auquel il est fait référence ? Par contre j'arrive pas à trouver de vidéo.
> 
> Sinon il me semblait qu'il y avait une histoire dans le genre dans un sketch de Palmade.





> Si le Kukrapok qui a un bras en céleri et une jambe en Patrick Dufi, noobs !


C'est ça bravo!! Reconnaissez qu'un monstre avec une jambe en nicolas sarkozy, ça fiche les chocottes.

----------


## Jikob

> C'est ça bravo!! Reconnaissez qu'un monstre avec une jambe en nicolas sarkozy, ça fiche les chocottes.
> 
> http://bestuff.com/images/images_of_...butt-30779.jpg


Ha ha ha  :^_^:  
Je l'avais oublié celui-là ! Le fou rire la première fois que j'ai vu cet épisode !
Ha ha ha !

Faut dire qu'avec une jambe en Sarkozy, il doit pas être bien grand le monstre. Ca fait tout de suite moins peur.
Mais là n'est pas le sujet, désolé.

Et sinon, toujours pas d'info sur l'histoire du Triple Play, comme quoi couper l'accès à Internet sans couper celui au téléphone et à la TV est impossible ?
Si par malheur on devait subir la sanction Hadopiesque, ça pourrait être un recours possible ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ha ha ha  
> Je l'avais oublié celui-là ! Le fou rire la première fois que j'ai vu cet épisode !
> Ha ha ha !
> 
> Faut dire qu'avec une jambe en Sarkozy, il doit pas être bien grand le monstre. Ca fait tout de suite moins peur.
> Mais là n'est pas le sujet, désolé.
> 
> Et sinon, toujours pas d'info sur l'histoire du Triple Play, comme quoi couper l'accès à Internet sans couper celui au téléphone et à la TV est impossible ?
> Si par malheur on devait subir la sanction Hadopiesque, ça pourrait être un recours possible ?


Euh non, là, il n'y a plus de sanction possible, si ce n'est par la DADVSI, mais là pas de coupure. C'est amendes et prison.

----------


## Jikob

> Euh non, là, il n'y a plus de sanction possible, si ce n'est par la DADVSI, mais là pas de coupure. C'est amendes et prison.


Ah d'accord j'avais pas compris la réponse du CC comme ça ! 
Je pensais que la coupure pouvait toujours être prononcée mais par un tribunal et donc un juge.
Il n'y a donc aucune chance, même avec des aménagements et des bricolages, que la coupure revienne à l'ordre du jour ?

----------


## Aun

> Ah d'accord j'avais pas compris la réponse du CC comme ça ! 
> Je pensais que la coupure pouvait toujours être prononcée mais par un tribunal et donc un juge.
> Il n'y a donc aucune chance, même avec des aménagements et des bricolages, que la coupure revienne à l'ordre du jour ?


Il faut une loi-rustine pour ça.

----------


## Thuwe

> Ah d'accord j'avais pas compris la réponse du CC comme ça ! 
> Je pensais que la coupure pouvait toujours être prononcée mais par un tribunal et donc un juge.
> Il n'y a donc aucune chance, même avec des aménagements et des bricolages, que la coupure revienne à l'ordre du jour ?


Si j'ai bien décrypté, le juge ne peut couper l'accès à internet que si celui-ci ne sert que pour le piratage et pas pour "l'expression" (forums, mails, messageries instantanées, fassebouk, MMOs, FPS en ligne, ouragan et papouasie nouvelle guinée...).

Donc oui chattez tout les soirs avec LolitaDarkRobert69 fait parti de ton droit fondamental à la liberté d'expression.

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Ah d'accord j'avais pas compris la réponse du CC comme ça ! 
> Je pensais que la coupure pouvait toujours être prononcée mais par un tribunal et donc un juge.
> Il n'y a donc aucune chance, même avec des aménagements et des bricolages, que la coupure revienne à l'ordre du jour ?


Oui oui, ça sera possible si la loi est modifiée en ce sens. Pour l'instant, en l'état, la loi censurée par le CC ne permet à HADOPI que de dire à l'internaute que son adresse ip est lié à un acte de contrefaçon.

----------


## Jikob

Oui donc on n'est toujours pas à l'abri. ::|: 

Et donc je reviens à ma question initiale, si la loi est modifiée en ce sens, qu'on se fait avoir, qu'on passe devant un juge, qu'on se fait condamner à voir notre accès au Web coupé mais qu'on a une offre Triple Play, peut-on se servir de cet argument pour éviter le couic-couic de fil ?

(Je sais j'insiste mais pas grand monde ne parle de ça et ça m'intrigue...)

----------


## Neo_13

> Oui donc on n'est toujours pas à l'abri.
> 
> Et donc je reviens à ma question initiale, si la loi est modifiée en ce sens, qu'on se fait avoir, qu'on passe devant un juge, qu'on se fait condamner à voir notre accès au Web coupé mais qu'on a une offre Triple Play, peut-on se servir de cet argument pour éviter le couic-couic de fil ?
> 
> *(Je sais j'insiste mais pas grand monde ne parle de ça et ça m'intrigue...)*


Parce que la question n'est pas intéressante, en fait : si le tribunal te condamne, tu es alors coupable de contrefaçon et tu risques l'emprisonnement et des dizaines de milliers d'euros d'emprisonnement... Et ta problématique c'est de savoir si tu pourras toujours recevoir 300 chaines ?

J'ai pas l'impression que t'ai vraiment capté le truc qui change là. 5ans d'emprisonnement et 300 000€ d'amende (de mémoire), c'est ça l'avenir. Alors couper la connexion des délinquants (ce que tu seras, alors) convaincu de contrefaçon, ça s'appelle la JUSTICE, et c'est une sanction qui ne me parait pas déconnante* (beaucoup moins que 5ans de taule pour emulationnitude). C'est la cours des grands, maintenant.

Pardon de m'emporter de la sorte, mais tu parles à un tribunal de grande instance, maintenant, avec juge d'instruction, procureur, avocat, juge, greffier, garde à vue au besoin, ... Pas à un ordinateur qui coupe une connexion au hasard toutes les 27secondes.

* : sachant que tu pourras toujours faire appel de la décision, et aussi arguer que pour trouver du taff etc internet est une nécessité, en le démontrant, selon la situation, étudiée par un vrai juge et un vrai tribunal, la meuf aveugle avec la balance et tout le bazar du folklore.

----------


## Lapinaute

Albanel veut creer des tribunaux speciaux pour juger les internautes....

News zdnet.

Bonne nouvelle vont embaucher des stagiaires.
Un grand pas pour les artistes...

----------


## Storm

Uhuh... Ya pas un numerus clausus, pour les hommes et femmes de loi ?
 ::):

----------


## Jikob

> Parce que la question n'est pas intéressante, en fait : si le tribunal te condamne, tu es alors coupable de contrefaçon et tu risques l'emprisonnement et des dizaines de milliers d'euros d'emprisonnement... Et ta problématique c'est de savoir si tu pourras toujours recevoir 300 chaines ?
> 
> J'ai pas l'impression que t'ai vraiment capté le truc qui change là. 5ans d'emprisonnement et 300 000€ d'amende (de mémoire), c'est ça l'avenir. Alors couper la connexion des délinquants (ce que tu seras, alors) convaincu de contrefaçon, ça s'appelle la JUSTICE, et c'est une sanction qui ne me parait pas déconnante* (beaucoup moins que 5ans de taule pour emulationnitude). C'est la cours des grands, maintenant.
> 
> Pardon de m'emporter de la sorte, mais tu parles à un tribunal de grande instance, maintenant, avec juge d'instruction, procureur, avocat, juge, greffier, garde à vue au besoin, ... Pas à un ordinateur qui coupe une connexion au hasard toutes les 27secondes.
> 
> * : sachant que tu pourras toujours faire appel de la décision, et aussi arguer que pour trouver du taff etc internet est une nécessité, en le démontrant, selon la situation, étudiée par un vrai juge et un vrai tribunal, la meuf aveugle avec la balance et tout le bazar du folklore.


Bah dis donc quelle fougue !

Merci d'avoir pris la peine de me répondre malgré le fait que ma question soit bidon.
J'avais bien compris de quoi il s'agit, qu'on "joue dans la Cour des grands" et qu'on est en face de la justice, la vraie, pas une espèce d'autorité administrative et que donc ça change tout.

Mais justement, rapport à ton astérisque, si on décide de faire appel de la décision, cet argument peut-il être recevable au même titre que le droit à l'accès à Internet pour des raisons professionnelles ou sociales ?

Mettons les choses au point, c'est vraiment par curiosité, perso je ne compte pas avoir ce genre de démêlé.

----------


## Neo_13

> Mais justement, rapport à ton astérisque, si on décide de faire appel de la décision, cet argument peut-il être recevable au même titre que le droit à l'accès à Internet pour des raisons professionnelles ou sociales ?
> 
> Mettons les choses au point, c'est vraiment par curiosité, perso je ne compte pas avoir ce genre de démêlé.


Pas besoin de faire appel, tu pourras le dire déjà au premier tour. Mais aussi en appel. Mais rien n'indique que ce sera reçu.

----------


## Jikob

> Pas besoin de faire appel, tu pourras le dire déjà au premier tour. Mais aussi en appel. Mais rien n'indique que ce sera reçu.


Okay donc ça peut se jouer mais ça va dépendre de la situation, comment son avocat amène la chose et comment le juge le reçoit. En gros c'est pas un argument magique.
Merci beaucoup, j'ai la réponse que je souhaitais !  :;):

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Oui enfin, c'est comme pour DADVSI hein. AVant d'avoir des mois de prisons fermes et 20000€ d'amendes, faudra y aller à fond.

Déjà que des responsables d'agressions corporelles ne prennent que du sursis et des amendes à la con de 500€...

----------


## Super_Newbie

Exact. Le principal intérêt de cette décision c'est qu'elle nous renvoie devant les tribunaux qui non seulement n'ont pas que ça à foutre que de faire des procédures à l'encontre des pirates et, si c'est le cas, permettrons quand même de se défendre loyalement face à la juridiction.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

D'ailleurs pour DADVSI, ça ne fonctionnait déjà pas comme ça ? Relevés d'IP frauduleuses, dépôt de  plainte etc...

QU'est ce qui va changer dans le fond, en attendant LOPPSI ?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> D'ailleurs pour DADVSI, ça ne fonctionnait déjà pas comme ça ? Relevés d'IP frauduleuses, dépôt de  plainte etc...
> 
> QU'est ce qui va changer dans le fond, en attendant LOPPSI ?


Rien du tout, si ce n'est qu'HADOPI automatisera la capture d'ip, c'est tout.

----------


## LaVaBo

> Faut dire qu'avec une jambe en Sarkozy, il doit pas être bien grand le monstre. Ca fait tout de suite moins peur.


C'est un dahut bipède. PH34R !

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

A se demander si tout ce fatras autour d'une loi inapplicable n'était pas un écran de fumée pour passer d'autres saloperies en douce  :tired:

----------


## Wobak

Après les ninja socialistes, la ninjalbanel ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Erf j'arrive pas a en parler calmement (150 retouches de post plus tard...)

Grand Maitre B, existe t'il un moyen d'obtenir la suppression de cette Loi et de sa lignée ?

Pour conclure ce moment de paix et de sérénité je dirais ..... Rhaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa....

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Hum, non, puisque le CC ne l'a pas invalidé en son entier, elle pourra survivre, mais dépourvue de ses effets principaux. Mais survivre quand même. Ou alors saisir l'Europe, mais bon, vu que maintenant, HADOPI ne peut plus punir d'elle même, ça n'a plus tellement d'intérêt.

----------


## exarkun

Je pense qu'ils vont modifier les lois ainsi ils vont utiliser des fonctionnaires assermentés pour dresser des procès verbaux ou des timbres amendes aux contrevenants de façon automatisé, qui pourront être contestables devant un Tribunal spécial pour traité ce genre de délit. C'est la solution la meilleur qui soit, c'est le jackpot assuré, qu"est ce que vous allez imaginer? Qu'ils vont perdre du temps à mettre des milliers de personnes en prison et à mettre des amendes à 300 000€ à des rmistes? Vous pense qu'Albanel est une imbécile? 

Tout ça c'était calculé pour faire passer la pilule, bien sûr qu'ils savaient à l'avance que le CC allait dire non à la coupure!! Mais franchement pour créer la Hadopi ils auraient pris l'argent où???? Y en a plus de sous! Il faut que ce soit rentable! 

Voilà le truc:

On dit au gens qu'on va faire un systeme pedagogique avec coupure pour leur apprendre les bonnes maniéres. 
Pour cela on va creer un systeme qui va coûter des millions d'euros, on sait que c'est anti constitutionnel mais ça rassure les gens en se faisant passer pour des gentils qui ne veulent juste aider les pauvres artistes. Comme le CC dit non ha ben il faut trouver une autre solution, ben pas le choix va falloir verbaliser..
 "Oh dommage on voulait juste vous couper internet mais à cause des mechants du CC il va falloir mettre des amendes. La poisse , zut ben tant pis alors..."
Mieux que des radars automatisés, et peu de monde ira contester une amende comme pour les radars.

----------


## flall

De toute manière, on payera un service de VPN à 5€/mois localisé dans un pays du genre pays bas (IPODAH) et ils l'auront dans le C... Ces cons.
Ils auraient mieux fait d'opter pour la licence globale. Au moins les sous seraient allés aux ayant droits.
Découvrez Les VRP!

----------


## exarkun

> De toute manière, on payera un service de VPN à 5€/mois localisé dans un pays du genre pays bas (IPODAH) et ils l'auront dans le C... Ces cons.
> Ils auraient mieux fait d'opter pour la licence globale. Au moins les sous seraient allés aux ayant droits.


Les ayant droits pour eux c'est les boîtes de productions, sûrement pas le petit jeune qui veut faire carriere dans la musique. 

Le VPN oui mais attention aux arnaques. Moi je pense plus à une solution de type Hamachi (RPV) qui est gratuite et rapide.

----------


## Lapinaute

C'est la raison d'être de cette loi qui est pourrie, qu'elle ne soit pas dangereuse actuellement ne me rassure pas plus que ca. 
C. Albanel avait l'air guillerette sur la 2, fière de sa loi lobbyste acceptée selon elle a 90%. 
link
Apparemment le grand manitou se pencherait sur la partie sanction.

...

----------


## SAYA

> Pardon de m'emporter de la sorte,


T'énerves pas c'est mauvais pour ton p'tit coeur ::P: 




> un vrai juge et un vrai tribunal, la _meuf aveugle avec la balance_ et _tout le bazar du folklore_


. ::wub::  j'aime bien cette image

----------


## SAYA

> Déjà que des responsables d'agressions corporelles ne prennent que du sursis et des amendes à la con de 500€...


 ::O: 
Généralise pas il y a un qui vient de se prendre deux ans de prison dont 6 mois ferme... Il avait déjà auparavant pris 3 mois avec sursis et 2.000  euros d'amende

----------


## gwenladar

> Généralise pas il y a un qui vient de se prendre deux ans de prison dont 6 mois ferme... Il avait déjà auparavant pris 3 mois avec sursis et 2.000  euros d'amende


Oui ben lui il est recidiviste, ce qui explique la "durete" du jugement.
Pour le premier jugement, comme le dit souvent GMB, ben ca depends des faits reprochés, gravite tout ca...

----------


## SAYA

> Oui ben lui il est recidiviste, ce qui explique la "durete" du jugement.
> Pour le premier jugement, comme le dit souvent GMB, ben ca depends des faits reprochés, gravite tout ca...


Et heureusement ! C'était juste pour te dire que la Justice sanctionne quant il le faut

----------


## Neo_13

> Je pense qu'ils vont modifier les lois ainsi ils vont utiliser des fonctionnaires assermentés pour dresser des procès verbaux ou des timbres amendes aux contrevenants de façon automatisé, qui pourront être contestables devant un Tribunal spécial pour traité ce genre de délit. C'est la solution la meilleur qui soit, c'est le jackpot assuré, qu"est ce que vous allez imaginer? Qu'ils vont perdre du temps à mettre des milliers de personnes en prison et à mettre des amendes à 300 000€ à des rmistes? Vous pense qu'Albanel est une imbécile?


 ::rolleyes:: 



> "Oh dommage on voulait juste vous couper internet mais à cause des mechants du CC il va falloir mettre des amendes. La poisse , zut ben tant pis alors..."
> Mieux que des radars automatisés, et peu de monde ira contester une amende comme pour les radars.


Ouais, sauf que là, quand on joue on gagne : irréfragabilité (tiens, firefox connait pas, si ça se trouve j'invente alors) de la culpabilité (au contraire du radar automatique), du coup la culpabilité doit être établie... Retour à l'engorgement des tribunaux.

Il n'y a aucun solution pour stopper la contrefaçon numérique par la sanction, sans violer les libertés individuelles des innocents et les droits de la défense des coupables et sans engorger les tribunaux. J'ai beau retourner le problème, ça n'est pas possible.

Après ya la contrainte légale technique, qui est baisée d'avance compte tenu des technologies employée. Ou alors on interdit le chiffrement, et ça va poser un problème niveau banque en ligne. Et encore, techniquement, ça niquera les banques en ligne, mais les solutions techniques existent pour encore contourner le problème du chiffrement s'il était interdit... (et non, même sur mp je ne détaillerais pas)

Il ne reste plus qu'un seul paramètre : l'offre légale. Putain, pour j'y ai pas pensé plus tôt : les clients veulent pouvoir télécharger A GRANDE VITESSE et A COUTS REALISTES la totalité du catalogue existant en physique dans des formats de HAUTE QUALITE et DEPOURVUS DE DRM... Ils sont prêt, pour ça, à payer (voir l'xp amazon.fr à 2,99), et à nous fournir GRATIS la BP (Bittorrent inside). Bref ils prennent la quasitotalité des coûts à leur charge, à l'exception de ceux de production et de publicité. Ah si, ils prennent aussi ceux de publicité, puisqu'ils classent les médias et tout et tout... Reste les coûts de production. Ouais, on va plutot faire une nouvelle loi inapplicable et sans effet.

----------


## gwenladar

Tiens en discutant sur un autre forum, je viens de connecter mes 2 neurones. (ou alors j ai vraiment pas assez dormi)
J ai trouve ou Albanel va chercher 9 TGI pour traiter ces cas!

Petit rappel : TF1 a vu une plainte depose au tribunal de commerce declarée irrecevable parce que une loi de 2007, dont les decrets d application ne sont toujours pas parus, donne la competence exclusive aux TGI pour les problemes de propiétés intellectuelles.
http://www.legalis.net/article.php3?id_article=2660

En fait les 9 TGI, c est juste qu'ils vont finir par publier ses decrets (vu que hadopi s occupe de propriete intellectuelle) et dans la loi, rajouter lesquels de ses TGI vont se tapper les docs fourni par Hadopi

Ils auriont bien leur Tribunaux GI specifiquement competente pour Hadopi, c ets juste les memes qu avant... Depuis une loi de 2007

----------


## gwenladar

C est officiel, la loi ets paru aujourd hui au JO

*LOI n° 2009-669 du 12 juin 2009* favorisant la diffusion et la protection de la création sur internetplus qu a la completer... Bonne chance a eux.. En fait non ::|:

----------


## Sonny Jim

Je ne résiste pas au plaisir de citer cet article sur un tout autre sujet (la découverte d'un nouvel élément chimique):

"Denis Delbecq, propose, lui, de trouver un nom en accord avec son caractère éphémère. En effet, la collision entre atomes de plomb et de zinc dans un accélérateur de particules engendre un élément instable qui ne vit que quelques fractions de seconde. A ce titre, l’élément 112 pourrait être baptisé  “_hortefium, pour célébrer l’éphémère élection de ce poids lourd du gouvernement qui refuse de siéger au Parlement européen”_ ou encore [I] “hadopium en souvenir de la désintégration spontanée de cette loi sur le piratage.” "

http://sciences.blog.lemonde.fr/2009...ment-chimique/

----------


## Lapinaute

Dans un monde ou l'industrie dicte les lois peut ont raisonnablement attendre une réaction qui sera salutaire pour notre planète ? écologie et autres domaines qui demandent un détachement des liasses de biftons...  :tired:  hum jcrois que c'est non.

-cut- décidement...

----------


## MoTorBreath

> Rien du tout, si ce n'est qu'HADOPI automatisera la capture d'ip, c'est tout.


Il faut avouer quand même que c'était un des points noirs de la DADVSI non ? Le relevé d'IP ne pouvait se faire que sur demande d'un juge d'instruction il me semble donc dans le cadre d'une enquête déjà entamée.

Maintenant, c'est le relevé d'IP qui va déclencher la procédure, ça change tout !

Je continue de croire qu'ils ont tenté de faire voter une loi volontairement trop énorme pour passer mais avec l'espoir d'en obtenir suffisamment pour rendre DADVSI applicable. La méthode commerciale, on gonfle le prix et on t'accorde une réduc' !  ::P:

----------


## Jolaventur

> En revanche, ça devrait convaincre ton beau-père que l'UMP a vraiment tenté de faire passer une loi violant la présomption d'innocence.


Je lui ai envoyé tout ce que tu m'a donné, jamais eu de réponse cela dit avec la décision du CC y'a des chances qu'il s'en soit rendu compte.

----------


## Lapinaute

Un dessin paru dans un hors serie d' "I love emule" dedié au procès de the pirate bay. (Au passage j'aime pas emule =p )



Extrait de l'interview de Rick Falkvinge leader du parti pirate suédois concernant HADOPI :

*- Pouvez vous commenter HADOPI et son rejet (temporaire ?) recent ?*
C'est drôle d'observer comme des politiciens de la vieille école se comportent comme s'il s'agissait de confisquer un jouet à un enfant qui a fait une bêtise. Couper Internet sur simple décision administrative ? Alors que l'Internet est un droit civique fondamental! Il permet a beaucoup de gens de payer leurs factures, de travailler,....

*- Si vous aviez eu la parole au parlement français avant le vote ?*
Je leur aurais dit qu'Internet n'est pas un jouet, c'est un outil qui permet le développement de la civilisation, de la culture et du savoir. C'est aussi le carburant de l'industrie de demain.

*- Une dernière déclaration ?*
Internet rend les gens libres et égaux, c'est un cauchemar pour les lobbies qui n'envisagent le monde que selon la dualité "vendeur/acheteur". "Taisez vous, ouvrez vos porte-monnaie et payez !". Lorsque l'imprimerie est arrivée, l'Église catholique a tenté de la faire interdire car elle menaçait leur monopole sur la culture et les connaissances. Si les lobbies d'aujourd'hui mettent la main sur ce fantastique outil qu'est Internet, nous allons traverser une période sombre de l'histoire. Nous voulons reconstruire l'avenir de la Suède et du reste du monde pour la nouvelle génération.

----------


## Mambba

Lapinaute> Je sais pas si le fait d'être suedois a un lien de cause à effet pour lui (j'aime les suedois et leur mentalité-modernité-éthique je trouve pas le mot  :tired: ) mais c'est _trokool_ ce qu'il dit  ::lol:: 


Sinon elle fait du bien par où elle passe cette pilule rouge ! 
J'étais tellement atterée par tous ces débiles qui se gavaient de pilules bleues que je pensaient devoir la prendre moi même un jour  ::wacko:: 

Merci les sages!  ::o:

----------


## Lapinaute

Jsais pas si c'est vraiment trokool ce qu'il dit.
Mais il arrive a le dire de façon intelligible contrairement a moi qui ait tendance à m'emporter, rager, baver, vociférer quand on touche de la sorte a mes croyances. Pour moi le net est aussi une forme de "religion". Y accéder c'est accepter ses principes fondateurs, l'asservissement n'en fait pas parti. HADOPI c'est une intrusion, ou comment transformer une religion en secte.

----------


## Lapinaute

Erf HADOPI : Ce que mijote Christine Albanel
Source le Point.

La suite...

----------


## gwenladar

En complement:

On semble vouloir se diriger vers un jugement par Ordonnance rue de Valois.
http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...-audience.html

Numerama fait une analyse que je partage assez, a savoir que ce type de jugement ne reponds pas au criteres imposes par le CC pour une coupure.

Ton avis GMB?

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> En complement:
> 
> On semble vouloir se diriger vers un jugement par Ordonnance rue de Valois.
> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...-audience.html
> 
> Numerama fait une analyse que je partage assez, a savoir que ce type de jugement ne reponds pas au criteres imposes par le CC pour une coupure.
> 
> Ton avis GMB?


Mon avis est nuancé. J'ai déjà eu l'occasion de le dire, mais la prune contraventionnelle que le chauffard reçoit n'est pas contraire à la présomption d'innocence. 

Pour les infractions routières, la contravention est établie par un agent assermenté, et l'article 537 du Code de procédure pénale nous dit que la preuve contraire des énonciations contenues dans les procès-verbaux peut être rapportée par écrit ou par témoin.

En outre, selon l'article 23 du Code de la route, les infractions routières sont de la compétence de l'ordre judiciaire, devant lesquelles le respect de la présomption d'innocence et des droits de la défense constituent des principes absolus. 

Enfin, le prévenu dispose de la faculté de faire examiner sa cause par un second degré de juridiction.

Sans compter que la saisine du juge judiciaire peut être suspensive si on fait un référé suspension (cad que si tu as une sanction de retrait de permis, et que tu as saisi le juge en annulation + en référé suspension et que c'est accepté, tu gardes ton permis tant qu'une décision définitive n'est pas prononcée. En outre, s'il s'agit simplement d'une décision de retrait de quelques points, tu peux contester tranquillou cette décision puisque tu conserves ton permis, tu n'es donc pas embetté par l'éventuelle lenteur du tribunal.).

Donc, si Hadopi 2 prévoit une coupure mais que l'internaute peut suspendre la sanction et saisir le juge pour s'y opposer, ça devrait pouvoir marcher. 

Reste que la coupure est une sanction très violente et qu'il va y avoir un pb de proportionnalité de la peine. La coupure = le retrait de permis. Or, un retrait de permis est une sanction prononcée dans les cas les plus graves. Il faudrait donc qu'Hadopi 2 prévoit des gradations de sanctions contraventionnelles: Toper à télécharger une oeuvre de l'esprit = 33 € d'amendes, 3 oeuvres de l'esprit = 50 € etc...jusqu'à 100 oeuvres de l'esprit = coupure pour 1 mois, 1000 oeuvres= coupures sur 3 mois etc...

Mais bon, ça peut être envisageable, faut juste voir comment Hadopi 2 sera articulée.

----------


## Neo_13

La preuve par ip topée dans le marc de café reste irréfragable. Au contraire de l'infraction routière.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Mouais.
Moi ce qui m'inquiète, c'est tout ce qui se passe dans le fond de la salle, derrière les gesticulations liés à l'HADOPI.
QU'est ce qu'on nous prépare comme nouvelle connerie pour nous enfoncer un peu plus ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Bah plein de clapets vont se faire fermer de gré ou de force, comme pendant les dernières élections. On aura droit qu'a de la soupe servie par TF1 et associés. 

Les pistes sont nombreuses... L'objectif est clair museler le net.

----------


## Neo_13

> L'objectif est clair museler le net.


On voit très bien comment ça marche avec l'iran... Ils censurent tout, sous peine de mort même. Pourtant un copain a un accès full patate, ya que le flash qui passe pas pour l'instant, mais "on" va ptetre essayer de regler ça.

Le net est non muselable.

----------


## Septa

> On voit très bien comment ça marche avec l'iran... Ils censurent tout, sous peine de mort même. Pourtant un copain a un accès full patate, ya que le flash qui passe pas pour l'instant, mais "on" va ptetre essayer de regler ça.
> 
> Le net est non muselable.


Pour avoir une collègue irannienne ouais ils s'organisent super bien...
Liste de proxy distribué quotidiennement, là vu que tout est coupé ceux à l'étranger font tout passer via mail etc...
Super hacker qui font pêter les sites officielles ( nan je déconne ils utilisent pagereboot et ça suffit  :^_^:  )

Mais bon ça demande un investissement de temps et un minimum de connaissance qui fait que ça coupe quand même la majorité des gens. Surtout que c'est une "guerre permanente" les accès aux proxys sont coupé dès que les adresses sont rendus publiques etc...

Les français sont beaucoup moins jeune ( niveau population ) et technophile que les citadins iraniens...

Enfin ce que je veux dire c'est que la censure du net sera toujours contournable par une partie de la population mais pas part le gros.

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...eux-avant.html

C'est marrant cette manie qu'ont les Pro-Hadopi de marteler "Ouais c'est pire avec le juge et gnan et gnan". En oubliant évidemment le principe fondamental de présomption d'innocence, au passage.

Genre si ils voulaient décrédibiliser le CC face aux gens, ils ne s'y prendraient pas mieux.


Je gage qu'a chaque Internaute condamné, ils en feront les choux-gras dans les journaux à chaque fois en précisant bien le montant de l'amende et comment ça aurait été mieux avec les spécifications originales de l'HADOPI.

En oubliant de préciser que pour un condamné aujourd'hui, c'est peut être 500@ qui étaient coupés du net avec leurs méthodes...

@chiffres basé sur une études sortant du même cabinet qui filent les résultats des "pertes" dû au piratage.

----------


## Hirilorn

> Donc, si Hadopi 2 prévoit une coupure mais que l'internaute peut suspendre la sanction et saisir le juge pour s'y opposer, ça devrait pouvoir marcher.


C'est bien ce qui m'inquiète et ce qui a motivé ma série de questions sur les contraventions la semaine dernière. Si hadopi 2 est formatée sur le modèle des contraventions routières, avec la possibilité de saisir un juge de la même manière que pour un radar automatique, j'ai l'impression qu'il ne restera que deux ou trois faibles possibilités pour le CC de la retoquer :
- soit la faiblesse de l'association IP=identité du fraudeur, avec derrière l'irréfragabilité; 
- soit la disproportion de la peine par rapport à la faute, possibilité qui pourrait elle-même sauter si on suit le raisonnement de GMB.

Et toutes ces options me paraissent bien plus faibles que les arguments qui ont débouché sur la première décision du CC.

Reste à voir ce qui va être proposé au conseil mercredi prochain, mais j'ai quand même un mauvais pressentiment.

PS : on devrait se taire, si ça se trouve, Predatine est en train de nous lire et fait la pêche aux idées... ::ninja::

----------


## gwenladar

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/131...e-Albanel.html

Je trouve que le raisonnement expose se tient... En fait rajouter uen 3eme peine a la contrefacon, c et un mopyen de contourner le probleme, mais quid de l egalite des peines devant un meme delit.

Pour ce qui est de l amende par ordonnance penale et la conparaison a la route, j ai quand meme une interrogation.

Cerztains defenseurs de l hadopi m ont sorti ca:
Et je vous renvoie encore et toujours sur ce fameux article 537 du code de procédure pénale qui est totalement et absolument constitutionnel : *Les contraventions sont prouvées soit par procès-verbaux ou rapports, soit par témoins à défaut de rapports et procès-verbaux, ou à leur appui.
Sauf dans les cas où la loi en dispose autrement, les procès-verbaux ou rapports établis par les officiers et agents de police judiciaire et les agents de police judiciaire adjoints, ou les fonctionnaires ou agents chargés de certaines fonctions de police judiciaire auxquels la loi a attribué le pouvoir de constater les contraventions, font foi jusqu'à preuve contraire.
La preuve contraire ne peut être rapportée que par écrit ou par témoins.
*
Ce que je remet en cause dans ce raisonnement, c est que les constatations de piratage sur l IPne sont aps, si ja i bien compris fait par les membres de l hadopi, mais par les majors qui fournissent les listes.

Euh depuis quand les employes des majors sont des OPJ ou des fonctionnaires?

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

Depuis qu'on a un Président pote avec certains acteurs de l'industrie.

----------


## SAYA

> Le net est non muselable.


J'espère bien ! Pourtant regarde en chine, notamment (l'Iran aujourd'hui, sans compter d'autres pays où il_ fait bon vivre_) les dirigeants coupent carrément Internet. Même pour quelqu'un de très doué, ce ne doit pas être très facile de contourner une telle situation. Tu ne penses pas  ::huh::  (perso je ne suis pas assez douée pour trouver une solution de relais).
Et au risque de me répéter c'est pour ça qu'il faut "ruer" contre ceux qui veulent atteindre nos libertés, par des voies détournées (soit disant placées sous le signe de _l'honnêteté_ (bou ou ou les vilains pirates sont la causes que les artistes ont plus le sou  :B): )

----------


## gwenladar

> J'espère bien ! Pourtant regarde en chine, notamment (l'Iran aujourd'hui, sans compter d'autres pays où il_ fait bon vivre_) les dirigeants coupent carrément Internet. Même pour quelqu'un de très doué, ce ne doit pas être très facile de contourner une telle situation. Tu ne penses pas  (perso je ne suis pas assez douée pour trouver une solution de relais).
> Et au risque de me répéter c'est pour ça qu'il faut "ruer" contre ceux qui veulent atteindre nos libertés, par des voies détournées (soit disant placées sous le signe de _l'honnêteté_ (bou ou ou les vilains pirates sont la causes que les artistes ont plus le sou )


La difference est que dans ces pays, le backbone internet et les lignes et entreprises de distribution sont sous controle etatique.
Pour l instant en france , je vosi mal le gvmnt dire tiens demain tu me coupes internet a des societes prives.
Bien qu ils essayent avec la loppsi

----------


## Neo_13

> J'espère bien ! Pourtant regarde en chine, notamment (l'Iran aujourd'hui, sans compter d'autres pays où il_ fait bon vivre_) les dirigeants coupent carrément Internet. Même pour quelqu'un de très doué, ce ne doit pas être très facile de contourner une telle situation. Tu ne penses pas  (perso je ne suis pas assez douée pour trouver une solution de relais).
> Et au risque de me répéter c'est pour ça qu'il faut "ruer" contre ceux qui veulent atteindre nos libertés, par des voies détournées (soit disant placées sous le signe de _l'honnêteté_ (bou ou ou les vilains pirates sont la causes que les artistes ont plus le sou )


Un copain à Téhéran a un accès internet sur lequel tout passe sauf le flash (donc pas de youtube)... Les doigts dans le nez. Lui et toute sa famille aussi. (Avec l'aide d'un français, certes)

La masse iranienne, d'ailleurs, a en génral accès jusqu'en fin d'après-midi, car des listes entière de proxy circulent, actualisée tous les matins.

Et je parle même pas de Tor, freenet, darknet et autre.

----------


## SAYA

> Un copain à Téhéran a un accès internet sur lequel tout passe sauf le flash (donc pas de youtube)... Les doigts dans le nez. Lui et toute sa famille aussi. (Avec l'aide d'un français, certes)
> 
> La masse iranienne, d'ailleurs, a en génral accès jusqu'en fin d'après-midi, car des listes entière de proxy circulent, actualisée tous les matins.
> 
> Et je parle même pas de Tor, freenet, darknet et autre.


Merci pour ta réponse..... Va vraiment falloir que tu me donnes des cours pour toutes ces astuces ::P:

----------


## Neo_13

:D ok

----------


## gwenladar

> Merci pour ta réponse..... Va vraiment falloir que tu me donnes des cours pour toutes ces astuces





> :D ok


Si on vous derange vous le dites hein...
Non mais

Je sens le cours prive "tres" particulier venir la...

----------


## SAYA

> Si on vous derange vous le dites hein...
> Non mais
> 
> Je sens le cours prive "tres" particulier venir la...



C'est pa bo la jalousie ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Non mais on se croirait dans Mass Effect là! Ce site web est un scandale!

----------


## Neo_13

C'est la branche "modération" du journalisme total...

Il sors quand le deux, de mass effect ?

----------


## Lapinaute

Un essai de Florent Latrive en licence créative common. Vous pouvez le DL tranquillement si vous pouvez l'acheter c'est mieux.

Du bon usage de la piraterie paru en 2004 si je ne me trompe pas. Traite déjà de la guerre Major VS P2P.

----------


## gwenladar

Tien Me Eolas a commente l ordonnance penale et confirme ce que je pensais (mais que j exprime beaucoup moins bien, je suis pas avocat , ni juriste)
http://www.maitre-eolas.fr/2009/06/1...e-penale?cos=1

L ordonnance penale doit suivre une enquete judiciaire avec une preuve difficilement contestable.

Les majors et Hadopi pas PJ
L ip pas une preuve...
( ca c etait mes 2 derniers post constructifs)

Donc gt pas loin  ::P: 

Par contre on rajoutre a ca la situation ubuesque que je ne connaisais pas:
L ordonnance penale prive le plaignant de dommage-interets  ::P:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

Oui oui, c'est pas pour me la péter, mais ça fait des mois que je dis que l'adresse ip n'est pas une preuve équivalente aux plaques minéralogiques et que Hadopi n'est pas un PJ !

On est tous d'accord. En revanche, l'idée en elle-même de sanctionner l'internaute pris en flagrant délit de piratage par une amende, un peu à la façon des radars routiers est, à mon avis, passable. Le CC aura peut être à redire, mais selon la façon dont le gouvernement s'y prend, ça se tente, à la condition de respecter tout de même certains impératifs. Mais le pb de l'absence de fiabilité de l'adresse ip, ça je ne suis pas certain que le CC le comprenne.

----------


## gwenladar

> Oui oui, c'est pas pour me la péter, mais ça fait des mois que je dis que l'adresse ip n'est pas une preuve équivalente aux plaques minéralogiques et que Hadopi n'est pas un PJ !
> 
> On est tous d'accord. En revanche, l'idée en elle-même de sanctionner l'internaute pris en flagrant délit de piratage par une amende, un peu à la façon des radars routiers est, à mon avis, passable. Le CC aura peut être à redire, mais selon la façon dont le gouvernement s'y prend, ça se tente, à la condition de respecter tout de même certains impératifs. Mais le pb de l'absence de fiabilité de l'adresse ip, ça je ne suis pas certain que le CC le comprenne.


Euh GMB j ai jamis dit que c etait pas ce que tu avais dit hein... Si j utilise ton argumentation sur d autres forums ( j espere que tu ne m en veux aps d ailleurs, droit d auteur tout ca (mais je cite la source hein)) , c est que je partage ton avis eclaire.
C est juste que la c est l ordonnance penale dont il etait en question, pas l amende en tant que tel.
(Une amende ne decoule pas toujours d une ordonnace penale, si? Parce que je vosi aps d ordonnace penale quand un controleur de bus met une amende pour non presenation de billet)

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

T'as pas d'apostrophe sur ton clavier, Gwen ?  :haha:

----------


## Grand_Maître_B

> Euh GMB j ai jamis dit que c etait pas ce que tu avais dit hein... Si j utilise ton argumentation sur d autres forums ( j espere que tu ne m en veux aps d ailleurs, droit d auteur tout ca (mais je cite la source hein)) , c est que je partage ton avis eclaire.
> C est juste que la c est l ordonnance penale dont il etait en question, pas l amende en tant que tel.
> (Une amende ne decoule pas toujours d une ordonnace penale, si? Parce que je vosi aps d ordonnace penale quand un controleur de bus met une amende pour non presenation de billet)


Ok ok non pas de pb surtout si tu cites la source, pas pour moi, puisque j'ai une identité secrète, mais pour le canard  :;): 

Et je suis d'accord avec toi et ce bon Maître Eolas sur l'analyse de l'ordonnance pénale  :;):

----------


## gwenladar

> T'as pas d'apostrophe sur ton clavier, Gwen ?


Vous allez me lacher avec les apostrophes? 
Mine de rien, maintenant j'ai regarde ou elles etaient sur mon clavier suisse....

---------- Post ajouté à 16h41 ----------




> Ok ok non pas de pb surtout si tu cites la source, pas pour moi, puisque j'ai une identité secrète, mais pour le canard


Le fait que tu ecrives sous pseudonyme ne t envele pas les droits d auteurs...heureusement.
Oui je deconne la, un noob qui donne des lecons de droit a un avocat.. ::rolleyes:: 
Ah on me dit dans l oreillette que c est ce que Riester et Albanel font depuis des mois...

----------


## Wobak

Ninjalbanel  ::ninja:: . Nuance.

----------


## Lapinaute

> Ninjalbanel . Nuance.


Ou Croisée Dame Albanel du Grand Ordre du Bifton (Patelin à l'ouest de Caillasse, et au sud de la grande Monopole).

Edit: pas de blague cochone

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...echargees.html

C'est vraiment des p'tits joueurs nos lobbies nationaux.

----------


## thauthau

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...echargees.html
> 
> C'est vraiment des p'tits joueurs nos lobbies nationaux.


Anéfé même ce que nous prépare blanchette est moins bien

http://www.lemagit.fr/article/pirata...on-kafkaienne/

----------


## SAYA

Miss Albanel (et la clique qui tire "ses ficelles")a du souci à se faire... Comment va-telle pouvoir faire en sorte que les vilains piratins soient traduits en Justice.... Je viens d'entendre que la Cour d'appel de Versailles vient de faire savoir qu'elle "serait en cessation des paiements".. Alors si des milliers de dossiers arrivent devant les Tribunaux... Puis devant les juridictions d'appel.... Je vous laisse imaginer le dégât !!!

----------


## gwenladar

> Miss Albanel (et la clique qui tire "ses ficelles")a du souci à se faire... Comment va-telle pouvoir faire en sorte que les vilains piratins soient traduits en Justice.... Je viens d'entendre que la Cour d'appel de Versailles vient de faire savoir qu'elle "serait en cessation des paiements".. Alors si des milliers de dossiers arrivent devant les Tribunaux... Puis devant les juridictions d'appel.... Je vous laisse imaginer le dégât !!!


Ca c est aps nouveaux hein... C ets une des raisons de la nouvelle carte judiciaire la reduction des couts, et l autre andouille qui veux creer 9 TGI....

Les responsables de la cour de cass vont passer au tribunal administratif pour la liquidation judiciaire tu crois?  ::P:  (joke inside)

----------


## Lapinaute

> http://www.numerama.com/magazine/132...echargees.html


Cool une exécution publique.

/popcorn

----------


## SAYA

> Ca c est aps nouveaux hein...


Personnellement c'est la première fois que j'entends une pareille nouvelle




> Les responsables de la cour de cass vont passer au tribunal administratif pour la liquidation judiciaire tu crois?


Tu vois j'arrive pas à en rire  ::|: parce que je pense aux justiciables qui parfois ont gros à perdre, à ces salariés qui attendent une confirmation d'une décision qui verra leurs droits reconnus ou, aussi, des entrepreneurs victimes de la "conjoncture" qui en attendant que la Justice passe auront tout perdu (eh oui il y a aussi des entrepreneurs honnêtes) etc. Je ne crois pas qu'on puisse se réjouir de voir sa Justice en arriver là. Mais surtout, faudrait pas en arriver, pour désengorger les Tribunaux, à sanctionner "d'office" selon un barème (comme pour les infractions routières)... Un peu comme voulait le faire hadopi un mail, une lettre et houp ! Coupé. Il faut certes améliorer la Justice mais il faut surtout lui donner les moyens alors peut être qu'au lieu d'une enveloppe aux ministères pour "frais de représentation" on pourrait en allouer une partie à notre Justice. Tiens et si on grattait un peu les "notes de frais" de nos chers Ministres (comme nos amis les anglais) y a p'têtre des sous à récupérer.

----------


## gwenladar

> Personnellement c'est la première fois que j'entends une pareille nouvelle


Y a 3 ans de cela, j ai du porter plainte, mon dossier etait en cours de traitement et j ai plus eu de nouvelles pendant 6 mois.
On m a explique apres que j ai insiter que suite a des compression budjetaire, un assistante avait pas ete remplace et que du coup, y a des dossiers qui etaient un peu a la ramasse...
Le prob, c est que les gvmnt prefere augmenter l interieur: plus de flic, plus d arrestations heinca fe bien dans les media, voyons on lutte que le crime et que le budget justice est reduit. 
CCl: plus de judiciables, moins de moyens (genre les TGI fermees pas Dati)

Cherchez l erreur....

----------


## SAYA

> On m a explique apres que j ai insiter que suite a des compression budjetaire, un assistante avait pas ete remplace et que du coup, y a des dossiers qui etaient un peu a la ramasse...


Mais là il n'est pas question de "compression budgétaire" mais bien d'une cessation de paiements !!!  ::o:  La nuance est de taille.

----------


## gwenladar

> Mais là il n'est pas question de "compression budgétaire" mais bien d'une cessation de paiements !!!  La nuance est de taille.


C etait juste pour illustre que les problemes financiers des tribunaux c est pas nouveaux, mais c est clair que cessation de paiement c est carrement la fin des haricots...

----------


## SAYA

Au congrès de Versailles : 15h21 - Hadopi, «j'irai jusqu'au bout»
Le président défend la création.
A surveiller de très près !!!!!

----------


## Monsieur Cacao

> Au congrès de Versailles : 15h21 - Hadopi, «j'irai jusqu'au bout»
> Le président défend les sousous de ses potes
> A surveiller de très près !!!!!


Fixaid.

----------


## chaosdémon

Euh, finalement hadopi doit faire deux avertissements avant de passer l'affaire au parquet,ou elle n'est plus obligée?

Et toujours rien de prévu pour le streaming?

----------


## SAYA

C'est un gag ?????? Frédéric Mitterand futur ministre de la culture. Je viens d'avoir l'info

----------


## MrBumble

Non, il semble que ce soit vrai. 
Faudra voir quelle incidence cela aura sur Hadopi et la suite du programme...

----------


## SAYA

> Non, il semble que ce soit vrai. 
> Faudra voir quelle incidence cela aura sur Hadopi et la suite du programme...


Je crains qu'il ne soit un peu plus branché que Miss Alba et il est très pro "artistes" ::rolleyes::

----------


## gwenladar

> Non, il semble que ce soit vrai. 
> Faudra voir quelle incidence cela aura sur Hadopi et la suite du programme...


Juste pour info
http://electronlibre.info/+Albanel-m...bonjour,01841+
En fait il a peut etre ouvert sa gueule trop tot, parce que couper l herbe sous le pied de sarkosy en communication c est un crime de lese-majeste impardonnable qui pourrait tres bien lui couter son futur ministere.

----------


## Ganja

Et Sarkozy résisterait au plaisir de "s'offrir" un Mitterrand? Je ne sais pas...
En tout cas, ces petits jeux de communication sont absolument détestables.

----------


## SAYA

> Et Sarkozy résisterait au plaisir de "s'offrir" un Mitterrand? Je ne sais pas...
> En tout cas, ces petits jeux de communication sont absolument détestables.


NS place ses pions du mieux qu'il peut pour faire passer H en force car si Alblabla n'était pas très douée, Frédéric Mitterrand n'est pas idiot quant à lui (on aime ou on aime pas mais, le fait est là).
Ce qui serait chouette.... C'est que Nicos change de femme et qu'il épouse une piratine  ::P:  ::P:  ::P:  (non là je rêve tout debout ::|: )

----------


## Lapinaute

"Ce qui serait chouette.... C'est que Nicos change de femme et qu'il épouse une piratine"

Peu DL ce qu'il veut il est président  ...

----------


## gwenladar

Bon revenons au debat HADOPI

http://www.latribune.fr/entreprises/...ipiratage.html

Et ce sera a palais Bourbon le 20 JUILLET 
http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/51...itutionnel.htm

Bon je laisse un jusriste reagir a ca, mais deja, y a un probleme de separation des sanctions entre contrefacon internet et IRL de mon point de vue, ce qu a deja censusre le CC pour la DADVSI...

Ils ont toujours aps compris

----------

